# Sticky  Uber and Lyft Car Insurance



## Uber & Lyft Insurance

*Agents*

London - Inshur - http://bit.ly/inshurLondon inshurWhiz

California - SafeButler - https://safebutler.com/uber/?ck=up01 - Compare price and more TaroTeaFan

New Jersey - Young Alfred - https://youngalfred.com/get-started - 215.586.5055 - [email protected]

New York - https://www.inshur.com inshurWhiz

Ohio - Cleveland/Akron - Erie - Brad Sussman - (Erie sponsorship ended) BradSussmanInsurance

Pennsylvania - Young Alfred - https://youngalfred.com/get-started - 215.586.5055 - [email protected]

Washington DC, Maryland, Virginia - Erie - Jim O'Brien - 703-838-9624 Jim O'Brien

To represent your insurance services on our forums please contact [email protected]

-----

Most new drivers may not understand the huge amount of risk they are assuming because no one makes any effort to tell them. Read on and find out how to best protect yourself including what Uber, Lyft, and other app-based Transportation Network Companies (TNCs) neglected to tell you and what information is publicly available.

I am going to focus on the United States. Other countries have different, although similar laws. I am assuming that you already understand how automobile insurance protects you, your vehicle, your passengers, and other people/property that may be involved in an accident. Automobile insurance is also required by law in every state, although the requirements differ from state-to-state. TNCs require proof of insurance before they'll let you drive.

*Insufficient Auto Insurance that Uber, Lyft, and other TNCs provide*

TNCs are required by law in many states to provide insurance for drivers and passengers while online. Similar coverage for UberEats. Find out the specifics of each TNC that you drive for in your state. In general, there are 4 phases or periods defined in the image below.

0: When Offline or the App is not running.
1: Online, Waiting for a request/ping
2: Driving to pickup
3: Driving to destination with passenger. Ends at drop-off.
















*
Note: Terrible reputations of insurance companies used by TNCs and gaps in coverage:*

Period 1: Minimum Liability, No Collision, No Comprehensive, No UM/UMI.
Period 2 & 3: $1,000 deductible higher than chosen by most drivers. Lyft's is $2,500.
Periods 1,2,3: No towing. No rental reimbursement, or other "extras".

*Danger/Risk for You*

Most new drivers continue using their current personal insurance policy. This often is their first major mistake. A few new drivers, who previously drove taxis and already have more expensive commercial insurance, are much better off.

Most auto insurance companies do not allow policy holders to work for any TNC, even part time. These insurance companies may immediately cancel your policy for this reason. If they even suspect you work for a TNC then they may immediately require proof that you do not. They may also deny a claim for this reason, leaving you to bear the entire cost.

The best course of action is to first determine the policy of your current insurer indirectly by contacting an independent insurance specializing in rideshare. If your current insurer does not allow rideshare there are several possible courses of action.

Transfer to an insurer that allows you to rideshare, but provides no coverage during these times, like Liberty Mutual. You depend on coverage provide by the TNCs.
Transfer to an insurer that offers a TNC rider, endorsement, or hybrid policy, at an additional cost. Find out specifics which vary from insurer to insurer and state-to-state. These generally "fill in gaps" of TNC insurance, but have maximum mileage restrictions to qualify. (*Recommended - Table at bottom*)
Get commercial insurance. The higher cost might be justifiable if you rideshare full-time or near full-time.
Insurers may not yet offer all these options in areas recently opened to TNCs. A licensed insurance agent or independent agent familiar with rideshare should know the state-mandated minimum coverage.
*Compare Prices*

You owe it to yourself to call multiple insurers. Insurance payments may be your biggest expense after gas. There can be a huge price difference between insurers, based on where you live (there may be a 50% price difference in an adjacent town) and the amount of coverage provided. Have them explain all the details.

*Procedure after an Accident*

Do not move either car unless they are in a dangerous location.
If anyone (pedestrian or passenger in any vehicle) is injured then call 911 for an ambulance immediately.
If there are any witnesses then get their names, phone #s, or other contact information.

Call a cop to the scene. Get cop's name, badge #, and how to get a copy of the police report. Cop will not know and generally not care if you are driving for a TNC at the time of the accident unless you (or passengers) mention it, they see the application running on your phone, or trade-dress on your car.
Your insurer will care, but generally rely on the honesty of the policyholder to report accurately. Knowingly lying is fraud. In rare circumstances, your insurer may demand a letter from Uber that you are not working for them.
Exchange information with other driver(s) including: name, address, phone or email, insurer, policy#
Arrange for a tow, if necessary. The cop may provide assistance at a cost if you have no other option.
While at the scene. Use the driver-App to report the accident and take pictures of damage.
If you have passengers then make sure they can get to their original destination safely.


----------



## Uber & Lyft Insurance

*If Insurer Denies Your Claim*

If you made the claim yourself and the insurer denied the claim, you need to think about retaining a lawyer. There is nothing further that you can say to the adjuster. Most likely, the insurer denied your claim for one of two major reasons: 1) the adjuster truly believes that your claim has no merit, or 2) the insurer simply denied your claim in the hopes that you will give up.

If the adjuster believes that your claim has no merit, then no amount of talking to him/her is going to change the situation; the only thing that a lawyer can do is take your case out of the insurance pipeline and file a car accident lawsuit.

But sometimes adjusters will deny claims even though they know that the claim does have some merit. It should not be surprising to know that an insurer might sometimes deny a claim simply as a financial move. An insurance company is in business to make money for its stockholders, not for the benefit of people who file claims against it. An insurer looks at each claim from a profit and loss and risk perspective. If an insurer believes that denying a claim is the best financial move for it at that time, it will deny the claim. Insurers know that there is a certain percentage of people with otherwise valid claims who will not pursue the claim (i.e., hire a lawyer) if the claim is denied.

Either way, the reason that the insurer denied your claim is not significant to you. But if the insurer denied your claim just to push you around, it is possible that it will look more seriously at your claim if you are now represented by a lawyer.

*Insurer Denies Your Attorney's Claim*
If you have a lawyer who put together a demand letter and sent it off to the insurer, and the insurer denied your lawyer's claim, now your only choice is to give up or file a lawsuit.

You might think, "How dare they deny my claim! and file a lawsuit immediately." But you should be aware that insurance companies treat claims from lawyers with far more respect than they treat claims from unrepresented persons. They will not flatly deny claims from qualified lawyers for no good reason. They usually will make some offer, however low.

So, when lawyers have a claim summarily denied, they are going to think very hard about whether they have missed something. They will ask the adjuster why the claim was denied. They will try to prod the adjuster to disclose the evidence that the adjuster used to deny the claim. Unfortunately, adjusters rarely disclose the evidence against the plaintiff before the lawsuit, just like plaintiff's lawyers rarely disclose their evidence before they have to.

If the insurer denies your lawyer's claim, you can expect that your lawyer is going to ask you to come into the office and sit down for a brutally honest talk. Most lawyers are willing to file suit on tough cases, but they don't want to waste their time with a suit that has no chance of succeeding. They will want to review all of the evidence with you so that you can understand the odds against you.

If your lawyer is prepared to go forward with your case, he/she will usually send the insurer notice that he/she intends to file a claim under your state's Consumer Protection Act or Unfair Settlement Practices Act, if your state has such an act. That will give you additional leverage later on in the case, if it is determined that the insurer in fact denied your claim for no good reason.

This post provided by
Maven

_Disclaimer: I do not receive any kind of compensation and I am not associated with any of the companies (other then my TNCs and my own insurer) mentioned above._

*Agents*

*Agents*

California - SafeButler - https://safebutler.com/uber/?ck=up01 - Compare price and more TaroTeaFan

New Jersey - Young Alfred - https://youngalfred.com/get-started - 215.586.5055 - [email protected]

New York - https://www.inshur.com inshurWhiz

Ohio - Cleveland/Akron - Erie - Brad Sussman - (Erie sponsorship ended) BradSussmanInsurance

Pennsylvania - Young Alfred - https://youngalfred.com/get-started - 215.586.5055 - [email protected]

Washington DC, Maryland, Virginia - Erie - Jim O'Brien - 703-838-9624 Jim O'Brien

To represent your insurance services on our forums please contact [email protected]


----------



## Scottie Boy

Good stuff


----------



## GGDaddy

Great info, thank you!

USAA appears to be a carrier in most states, but are not listed in Virginia. Does that mean they don't offer TNC coverage here for Period 1?


----------



## Uber & Lyft Insurance

GGDaddy said:


> Great info, thank you!
> 
> USAA appears to be a carrier in most states, but are not listed in Virginia. Does that mean they don't offer TNC coverage here for Period 1?


Great Question! Unfortunately, USAA does not carry TNC coverage in Virginia at this time. Currently Geico and Allstate have TNC coverage in Virginia.
USAA publishes a number to call to verify coverage by state. That number can be found in this article: https://communities.usaa.com/t5/USAA-News/Insight-Ridesharing-Requires-Coverage/ba-p/61343


----------



## GGDaddy

Thanks very much for the info!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> *Period 1 -*
> Period 1 coverage is the same for both companies Uber and Lyft. This coverage only steps in when your personal coverage denies coverage. These limits may change depending on State Law (see requirements by state above).
> View attachment 29898


Effective 23 March 2016, in Ohio, *by law*, the TNC is not permitted to require a driver's personal auto policy to first deny a claim.

Sec. 3938.02. 
(A)(1) Each transportation network company driver shall be covered by a primary automobile insurance policy that recognizes that the driver is a transportation network company driver or otherwise uses a vehicle to transport passengers for compensation and provides coverage during both of the following periods of time:

(a) While the driver is logged on to the transportation network company's digital network;
(b) While the driver is engaged in transportation network company services.

(2) The primary automobile insurance policy required by division (A)(1) of this section shall meet the following coverage requirements:

(a) While a transportation network company driver is logged on to the transportation network company's digital network and is available to receive transportation requests but is not engaged in transportation network company services, primary automobile insurance shall be maintained in the following amounts:

(i) At least fifty thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of one person in any one accident;
(ii) At least one hundred thousand dollars because of bodily injury or death of two or more persons in any one accident;
(iii) At least twenty-five thousand dollars because of injury to property of others in any one accident.
. . .

(3) The insurance required by divisions (A)(1) and (2) of this section may be satisfied by either of the following or a combination of the following:

(a) An automobile insurance policy that is maintained by the transportation network company driver ;
(b) An automobile insurance policy that is maintained by the transportation network company .

(B)
(1) If personal automobile insurance maintained by a transportation network company driver does not provide liability coverage in the amounts required by division (A)(2) of this section, insurance maintained by the transportation network company shall provide the required coverage, beginning with the first dollar of the claim and shall have the duty to defend the claim.

(2) An automobile insurance policy maintained by a transportation network company in accordance with this section shall not require the driver's personal automobile insurer or policy to first deny a claim before providing coverage.​


----------



## RamzFanz

This is great info. It's nice to see the myths cleared up.

However, I do see a problem with this wording:



Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> The commercial coverage provided by the TNC does not replace your personal state required policy, but may cover the risk your personal insurer does not.


It does replace your state policy while in periods 2 and 3. Not that your personal policy isn't still required by the state, but for filing purposes, the TNC insurance is the primary while a personal policy is almost certainly of no value at all. Also, _may_ is not an accurate operative word. _Will_ or _is intended to_ seems more accurate. I know of no incident where they failed to pay exactly as described. Do you? It seems to imply that they may not pay which is not a reasonable description from all that I've read. They seem to pay in full every time and quickly. They are also required to live up to their published coverages by state laws, are they not?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> This is great info. It's nice to see the myths cleared up.
> 
> However, I do see a problem with this wording:
> 
> It does replace your state policy while in periods 2 and 3. Not that your personal policy isn't still required by the state, but for filing purposes, the TNC insurance is the primary while a personal policy is almost certainly of no value at all. Also, _may_ is not an accurate operative word. _Will_ or _is intended to_ seems more accurate. I know of no incident where they failed to pay exactly as described. Do you? It seems to imply that they may not pay which is not a reasonable description from all that I've read. They seem to pay in full every time and quickly. They are also required to live up to their published coverages by state laws, are they not?


I think the word may was used because the law as written in Ohio doesn't require one or the other to provide coverage, it requires either or both. In other words, if your personal policy covers commercial use the TNC is not required to cover you.


----------



## @earth_to_jen

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> If you are driving for Uber or Lyft or any app-based transportation network company (TNC), it's very important that you understand your insurance and risk.
> 
> Most drivers have personal auto insurance which is required by state law to operate a vehicle. However, the personal auto policy you have likely does not include driving for business use, such as driving for a TNC, due to having built in exclusions. Most TNC's are required by law to have insurance that covers you when you are en-route to pickup and when you are carrying a passenger. This does not cover the period of time when you have the app turned on, but have yet to be matched with a passenger which may be already excluded in your personal auto policy. This means both the TNC and your personal insurance can deny a claim and leave you without any coverage and a large responsibility.
> 
> Several insurance companies are now adding specialized commercial rates or endorsements to current policies which can cover this gap in coverage.
> 
> In this post we have included state by state insurance laws for TNC drivers as well as contact information for qualified agents. Not having the correct coverage while driving for money can be very risky. For this reason, it's important to speak to an insurance professional about the policies and coverage options available to determine which will best fit your specific needs.There are some states that do not offer specialized insurance coverage for TNCs. We will continue to update the state laws and insurance carriers providing services as they become available.
> 
> *The three periods of coverage in the TNC driving process:*
> 
> Period 1: The time period from when you turn on your app until you accept a ride or are "matched" with a rider. This is the time you are working without a driver assignment (most common gap in coverage).
> 
> Period 2:Once you accept the match/ride and are in transit to pick up the rider(s). This is the period of time you have an assignment, but no passenger (this ends when the rider enters the vehicle).
> 
> Period 3: This time begins when the rider enters the rideshare vehicle and is finished once that transaction has ended. The cycle either repeats itself or it ends if the app is turned off.


The massive blackhole insurance gap in Florida no one mentions is "period zero" when driver is off duty or turned app off. Besides the app on gap of no PIP and possibly no collision on your car. No insurer in Florida covers an Uber driver On duty or off duty. Its cat and mouse. They keep collecting your premiums,but in a big loss crash with a four door car all they need to do is subpeona Uber, your bank starements etc. And your off duty goose is cooked. There is a Joint Insurance Underwriters Association FAJUA that is mandated by FLOIR to insure Uber drivers(and other risk category groups) for personal driving.


----------



## Lion88

Commercial car insurance policy will help you to defend the investment you have made in your vehicles and your employees.


----------



## Wheelman

Thanks to the OP for posting this. Glad to see the driver universe starting to wake up. I fear however that the vast preponderance of drivers are still out there blissfully risking all on a personal insurance policy. They are committing insurance fraud and will rightfully be left high and dry (and very exposed) in the event of an incident.

I got Erie business coverage in Indiana and it was very reasonable, about a 40% premium over personal coverage.


----------



## 7H3LaughingMan

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> *Texas*
> _The required coverage limits in Texas can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both.
> Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities.
> The driver's TNC coverage can satisfy financial responsibility requirements for the state (replace personal policies)_
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$50,000 per person for injury or death
> $100,000 per incident for injury or death
> $25,000 per incident for property damage per accident_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,500,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,500,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Allstate
> USAA
> Geico
> Farmers
> Garrison Property and Casualty
> Metropolitan Lloyd's Insurance Company of Texas
> 
> Effective in Texas: January 1, 2016
> 
> Resources:


You might need to update this since it is is $1,000,000 for death, bodily injury, and property damage for each incident during Period 2 & Period 3. I can't include the link since I have received a like yet.

Also had some questions, took a look at the Uber/Lyft Insurance Documents. Do they cover Period 1, Period 2, & Period 3 for Texas?


----------



## mjk1210

Illinois now has Geico commercial as an option for coverage. I just did a quote and signed up today. Wasn't willing to risk driving until I got that taken care of. Best part is that I didn't have to put all my autos and home policy with them. They don't offer a loan payoff option so I didn't want to switch my wife's newer car and Erie required everything or nothing. My uber car is a 2006 accord so most of the depreciation has occurred already even though I have a loan I won't lose as much if something happens. Progressive simply doesn't offer ride-sharing coverage in IL yet so Accord is with Geico and other cars and home still with progressive. Drive save out there


----------



## Healthygal

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> If you are driving for Uber or Lyft or any app-based transportation network company (TNC), it's very important that you understand your insurance and risk.
> 
> Most drivers have personal auto insurance which is required by state law to operate a vehicle. However, the personal auto policy you have likely does not include driving for business use, such as driving for a TNC, due to having built in exclusions. Most TNC's are required by law to have insurance that covers you when you are en-route to pickup and when you are carrying a passenger. This does not cover the period of time when you have the app turned on, but have yet to be matched with a passenger which may be already excluded in your personal auto policy. This means both the TNC and your personal insurance can deny a claim and leave you without any coverage and a large responsibility.
> 
> Several insurance companies are now adding specialized commercial rates or endorsements to current policies which can cover this gap in coverage.
> 
> In this post we have included state by state insurance laws for TNC drivers as well as contact information for qualified agents. Not having the correct coverage while driving for money can be very risky. For this reason, it's important to speak to an insurance professional about the policies and coverage options available to determine which will best fit your specific needs.There are some states that do not offer specialized insurance coverage for TNCs. We will continue to update the state laws and insurance carriers providing services as they become available.
> 
> *The three periods of coverage in the TNC driving process:*
> 
> Period 1: The time period from when you turn on your app until you accept a ride or are "matched" with a rider. This is the time you are working without a driver assignment (most common gap in coverage).
> 
> Period 2:Once you accept the match/ride and are in transit to pick up the rider(s). This is the period of time you have an assignment, but no passenger (this ends when the rider enters the vehicle).
> 
> Period 3: This time begins when the rider enters the rideshare vehicle and is finished once that transaction has ended. The cycle either repeats itself or it ends if the app is turned off.


Who is covering insurance like this in the state of Florida, specifically Brevard County?


----------



## UberDriver512

OK I have a question here. I spoke to a Texas insurance broker. She said that my personal auto insurance may not cover me when I drive, but that Progressive just started writing personal auto insurance with a "ridesharing" endorsement. My insurance carrier is not listed on this thread. I called them and they said they would specifically exclude Uber/Lyft and the like.

I called Progressive and they said that they can write a personal insurance policy with a ridesharing endorsement, of course it will cost more money and I would have to agree to install their Snapshot device in my car as well.

I looked at my current insurance and it meets the new 2016 Texas insurance requirements for increased insurance coverage when driving for Uber. I have reviewed this thread, and from what it appears, even though my current insurance will deny coverage, Uber's insurance assumes coverage when the app is turned on and I am logged in as a driver (regardless of assignment, or no assignment).

So, assuming my current insurance company will deny coverage, and Uber's picks up where mine leaves off, am I ok currently? 

What does the Progressive Insurance "ridesharing" endorsement add on? How much more would it cost versus getting a personal policy with the same car and same coverage through Progressive but without the ridesharing endorsement?

Trying to see what the raw cost difference is, and what their endorsement would actually cover. I don't see the need to buy Progressive's Insurance with the ridesharing endorsement if (1) it is not needed and (2) it is expensive.


----------



## uberboise

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> *Washington*
> _The required coverage limits in Washington can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both.
> Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities._
> 
> Any info on Idaho?
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$50,000 per person for injury or death
> $100,000 per incident for injury or death
> $30,000 per incident for property damage per accident_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage
> $1,000,000 Uninsured/Underinsured coverage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage
> $1,000,000 Uninsured/Underinsured coverage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Metromile
> USAA
> 
> Effective in Washington: May 11, 2015
> 
> Resources:
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/billinfo/summary.aspx?bill=5550
> Senate Bull 5550
> 
> *Wisconsin*
> _The required coverage limits in Wisconsin can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both._
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _Known gap in Wisconsin_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Erie
> Farmers
> 
> Effective in Wisconsin: May 1, 2015
> 
> Resources:
> http://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/2015/related/proposals/ab143
> Assembly Bill 143


----------



## socal_uberx

I just grabbed a full TNC (both LYFT & UBER) policy in CA (after GEICO being alerted to the fact that I'd been scamming for 13 months). premium doubled w/ State Farm from $50 to $100, not too costly considering the flipside of being eff'd b/c I never told GEICO...


----------



## call-a-cab

Scottie Boy said:


> Good stuff


An Uber/Lyft car can only operate maybe 84 hours, max, yet Farmers and Progressive charge an Uber driver the same rate as a Fleet Taxi, $600 - $700 per month. It doesn't take a complex actuarial calculator to see that an Uber car has 1/2 the risk of a Fleet Taxi . . . so, if a $300/month commercial policy was offered, we wouldn't have to worry about gaps and exclusions in any of the states.
What say you to that?


----------



## socal_uberx

call-a-cab said:


> An Uber/Lyft car can only operate maybe 84 hours, max, yet Farmers and Progressive charge an Uber driver the same rate as a Fleet Taxi, $600 - $700 per month. It doesn't take a complex actuarial calculator to see that an Uber car has 1/2 the risk of a Fleet Taxi . . . so, if a $300/month commercial policy was offered, we wouldn't have to worry about gaps and exclusions in any of the states.
> What say you to that?


1/2 the cost, not so much my dude. barrier to entry is zero so any unpredictable variable (from an INS. company POV) enters the statistical group @ any point along the timeline. the actuarial tables aren't filled w/ enough data b/c 99% of us are lying to our INS. provider to save $$$ & flout rules. until there's a state by state legislative mandate on this or insurers ask you to sign an affidavit confirming "you're NOT a rideshare driver", prices will vary wildly since regulation is low A/F.


----------



## call-a-cab

True. Any point along the timeline is an instantaneous assumption of risk, but over time . . . a shorter thread is less risk. That is why a few companies are discounting by mileage.
The single-driver vehicle will put on half the miles of a 24/7 taxi, statistically and realistically. This is an innovation, and business and government must respond to this new market.
As far as 'lying,' . . . each driver would have to purchase insurance, so that may take into account one car shared by another driver, but that is pretty easy to find out, the plate and VIN numbers . . .
Meanwhile, Uber drivers are locked into the Uber app which is a Vertically Integrated Monopoly. They deserve full commercial insurance at half the 24/7 fleet rate.


----------



## call-a-cab

Uber and the State Insurance Boards have cobbled together an insurance scheme that gives Uber minimum risk, but requires the insurance companies to fill in that small gap Uber created in which the driver losses coverage. The better solution would have been 24/7 coverage for a single-driver. That way, if the driver is tempted to take a personal call with the Uber app turned off, he and the customer have insurance . . . and the State insists on NO GAPS. This scheme belies Uber's permission, in statute, for contract drivers to work for another 'TNC,' but real world circumstances will prove out drivers using their cars, contacts, and trade dress to take cash calls or use their own merchant service without any TNC app turned on. This makes it impossible for a driver to 'ply their trade' unless paying the same price for a 24/7 taxi, $600-$700 per month, when the car is only exposed to risk half that of a taxi.
True, flip a coin and each time the odds are 50:50, but flip the coin 30 times as a single operator car versus 60 times for a fleet taxi, there is an 'n+x' factor twice as great for the taxi.
The simplest solution is the best solution . . . a $300/month 'non-fleet' policy only good for the driver who owns the car. Uber may not like the driver making money elsewhere, but at the same time they save on liability through their James River policy.


----------



## call-a-cab

There is no subrogation if the claim is denied, i.e., not covered within the Uber/Lyft insurance plans. Your claim is denied, denied, denied, and your coverage cancelled. According to your anecdotal account, Geico cancelled your coverage . . . and I think denied your claim? It is now standard operation procedure for insurers to ask if you are using your car for Uber or 'ridesharing' before they approve your claim. The fact that your wife mentioned your Uber work within earshot of the adjuster . . .
If you own two cars and one is used for 'ridesharing' with Uber 'trade dress,' the insurance companies should offer a $300/month commercial policy for whichever car is registered under the Uber app. Uber should then credit you their 'loading/safety' fee because you have your own commercial insurance.
However, the way the 'TNC' laws are written, you cannot use your car commercially unless a rideshare app is turned on . . . convenient for Uber and Lyft as it creates a Vertically Integrated Monopoly.


----------



## socal_uberx

call-a-cab said:


> the fact that your wife mentioned your Uber work within earshot of the adjuster . . .


trust me dude, I about lost my stuff when she told me that! OMGWTF

and yea more & more drivers are either being straight up asked by their car insurance provider over the phone (recorded line) or having to submit to a paper questionnaire! the carriers are building a file against you if/when you submit a claim they can reject coverage on the basis of literally... "liar, liar, pants on fire".


----------



## RamzFanz

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> This does not cover the period of time when you have the app turned on, but have yet to be matched with a passenger which may be already excluded in your personal auto policy. *This means both the TNC and your personal insurance can deny a claim and leave you without any coverage and a large responsibility.*


This line is in error. Every state has JR insurance in this period for limited liability.


----------



## Bart McCoy

RamzFanz said:


> This line is in error. Every state has JR insurance in this period for limited liability.


You be pulling stuff out of thin air
app on open for commerical service a company for personal insurance can deny


----------



## RamzFanz

Bart McCoy said:


> You be pulling stuff out of thin air
> app on open for commerical service a company for personal insurance can deny


That's not english. Try again.

Every state has JR insurance in this period for limited liability.


----------



## miamiu

James River is not accepted insurance in most states, reason being JR would have to comply with insurance law's for hire.

Well despite Uber being all for profit their not for hire. So as a result they say , to the dismay of insurance officials that their a app, with overlay coverages. That has yet to be established if it pays out much if anything to either their valued consumers or us unvalued....driver's. 

In Florida Uber...has 0 filed and no ability to even pay out claims. Done within insurance guidelines.

So people are running with pip insurance with 0 coverage. Cost about $69 bucks monthly. Insurance canceled at any moment. 

Does anyone have any better information than the above. Of Course other than drinking the Uber Kool Aid.


----------



## ubersour

I am amused by the insurance debates. Your personal insurance provider is not constrained by the Periods of TNC coverage, since jurisdictions mandate TNC companies to provide coverage during those periods--that is, States are not mandating insurance providers to provide coverage broken down by Periods. Personal insurance companies don't have to recognize whether or not you have app on or off, thus the reason they can terminate coverage and reject your claim no matter if you were using the app or not, if your personal policies stipulates not for commercial use.


----------



## miamiu

I have two vehicles, a commercially insured livery suv and a honda accord.

My suv, fully insured costs $770 per month to insure. 1 million coverage + and collision. 24/7

My Honda costs $39 dollars a month for liability. No collision.

Since Uber has brilliantly bypassed legitimate insurance, they can offer lower costs of goods, Ie lower prices.

I on occasion do Uber, mornings during surges in Miami , it's the only money making time, I'm no idiot my costs are the non surge rate.

Problem here is Uber is putting everything and everyone out of busisnes with their cheating of legitimate laws requiring insurance.

Personal car $39
Comercial $770

My weekly miles driven Comercial prior to Uber was 800 miles to 1200 weekly. 
So figure 1000 miles of risk for $770 driving for hire. High deductible of $2500 for collision also. 

0 tickets 0 accidents 10 years on the road

Uber and this song and dance of not being for hire...so you want insurance, the real thing read above. That's what it costs.


----------



## mactube

I wonder if there is a gap insurance that covers only Phase 1 , so you can use your insurance thats provided by uber but are still covered when your app is running with out beeing mated yet to a rider . 
Did anybody ever hear about that for California. 
(If there isn't one I now it will be coming because California Law is that you have to have minimum liability for your car so the gray zone of Phase one is kind of unlawful)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

RamzFanz said:


> This line is in error. Every state has JR insurance in this period for limited liability.


Uber's liability limits are lower during the gap period than during the period when a pax is in the car on a ride ($500,000 vs. $1,000,000) - unless state law specifically requires Uber/Lyft to provide the same liability limits during the gap as they do when a rider is in the car (as they do in Ohio). Just as important to know is that if you do not have collision and comp on your personal policy, Uber provides no collision or comp coverage for the driver/car. In that circumstance, wreck your car on the way to a pick-up (or while on a ride) and you are on the hook for 100% of the damage to your car and your medical expenses unless you can go after someone else (like the driver of a car that hit you).


----------



## mactube

michael-cleveland do you know about Phase 1 ? is there any separate ( gap) insurance you can purchase to be covered when you are waiting on a ping with the app running ?


----------



## RamzFanz

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber's liability limits are lower during the gap period than during the period when a pax is in the car on a ride ($500,000 vs. $1,000,000) - unless state law specifically requires Uber/Lyft to provide the same liability limits during the gap as they do when a rider is in the car (as they do in Ohio). Just as important to know is that if you do not have collision and comp on your personal policy, Uber provides no collision or comp coverage for the driver/car. In that circumstance, wreck your car on the way to a pick-up (or while on a ride) and you are on the hook for 100% of the damage to your car and your medical expenses unless you can go after someone else (like the driver of a car that hit you).


Yes, I agree, I was pointing out that both your personal insurance and Uber's will leave you high and dry.

You are always on the hook for your medical. Uber doesn't cover driver injury at any time.


----------



## SoCalDriver562

Yeah you just need to have good medical insurance. Most people don't have Med Pay through their car insurance. Get a health plan on your golden.


----------



## Julzatruegem

What about NYC?


----------



## tjharris321

Hi all. Newbie here. Been driving about 2 years for Uber part-time, but only the last couple months in Phoenix area. I did a little research and found the insurance policies on the Uber website (wouldn't let me post a link yet). Here's a breakdown:

*Period 1*
----------

- App TURNED ON, NO RIDER. If you have personal insurance, you will also be covered by Uber insurance (if your personal insurance doesn't cover). Uber insurance includes:

*$1 million of liability coverage per incident.* Drivers' liability to third parties is covered from the moment a driver accepts a trip to its conclusion. This policy is expressly primary to any personal auto coverage (however, it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance for the vehicle). We have provided a $1 million liability policy since commencing ridesharing in early 2013.

*$50,000/$100,000/$25,000 of coverage between trips.* During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. However, _if the driver does not have applicable coverage_, we maintain a policy that covers the driver's liability for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S.

*Period 2 (en route) and Period 3 (on trip)*
----------------------------------------------------------

- App TURNED ON WITH RIDER. Your insurance includes:

*$1 million of liability coverage per incident.* Drivers' liability to third parties is covered from the moment a driver accepts a trip to its conclusion. This policy is expressly primary to any personal auto coverage (however, it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance for the vehicle). We have provided a $1 million liability policy since commencing ridesharing in early 2013.
*
$1 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage per incident.* In December 2013, we also added uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with a rideshare vehicle and the motorist doesn't carry adequate insurance, this policy covers bodily injury to all occupants of the rideshare vehicle. This is important to ensure protection in a hit and run.
*
Contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible.

There is no *contingent comprehensive and collision insurance during Period 1.*
So, if you get in an accident and it's your fault - you will have to pay up for damages to your car. You would still have to pay a $1,000 deductible in Periods 2 & 3 though. Either way, it's gonna be a pricy fix.

When I researched the cost it was another $150/ month. How can we afford this as a part-time driver?


----------



## Bedeeda

Healthygal said:


> Who is covering insurance like this in the state of Florida, specifically Brevard County?


Was wondering if you found any reasonable insurance in Florida?


----------



## Curch

As a person that wants to become a driver, I really wish I understood how the insurance worked. Here in Pennsylvania I was told I needed commercial insurance to drive for Uber. On progressive will take this in. It's $11,522 a year for maxed out coverage and $5,600 a year for minimum coverage. I would be driving a car from 2008. But at those prices, I won't be driving at all.


----------



## Felixthecat

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> If you are driving for Uber or Lyft or any app-based transportation network company (TNC), it's very important that you understand your insurance and risk.
> 
> Most drivers have personal auto insurance which is required by state law to operate a vehicle. However, the personal auto policy you have likely does not include driving for business use, such as driving for a TNC, due to having built in exclusions. Most TNC's are required by law to have insurance that covers you when you are en-route to pickup and when you are carrying a passenger. This does not cover the period of time when you have the app turned on, but have yet to be matched with a passenger which may be already excluded in your personal auto policy. This means both the TNC and your personal insurance can deny a claim and leave you without any coverage and a large responsibility.
> 
> Several insurance companies are now adding specialized commercial rates or endorsements to current policies which can cover this gap in coverage.
> .


Thanks for your post.

I am very curious about comp and coll. coverage. I've downloaded and printed UBER's policy for Puerto Rico (same as the states) but can not see the wording for comp and collision.

Can you please inform the community where in the James Rivers Insurance Certificates does it mention contingent comp. and collision coverages ? Or provide the link to where it's in writing other than the diagrams and drawings of the three periods.

Your reply will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jamie Coalsten

call-a-cab said:


> There is no subrogation if the claim is denied, i.e., not covered within the Uber/Lyft insurance plans. Your claim is denied, denied, denied, and your coverage cancelled. According to your anecdotal account, Geico cancelled your coverage . . . and I think denied your claim? It is now standard operation procedure for insurers to ask if you are using your car for Uber or 'ridesharing' before they approve your claim. The fact that your wife mentioned your Uber work within earshot of the adjuster . . .
> If you own two cars and one is used for 'ridesharing' with Uber 'trade dress,' the insurance companies should offer a $300/month commercial policy for whichever car is registered under the Uber app. Uber should then credit you their 'loading/safety' fee because you have your own commercial insurance.
> However, the way the 'TNC' laws are written, you cannot use your car commercially unless a rideshare app is turned on . . . convenient for Uber and Lyft as it creates a Vertically Integrated Monopoly.


Really well said TJ!


----------



## jlev8732

Whats the cheapest rideshare insurance?


----------



## yojimboguy

Wisconsin -- State Farm now offers supplemental insurance for ride share. However, there is a restriction that may not be problem for some, but was a deal breaker for me. State Farm will only cover your ride share driving if less than 50% of your car's mileage is driven due to ride share. 

While I drive less than full time, more than half the miles I put on my car are while Ubering. I changed carriers to Erie a few months ago.


----------



## NOVA yuppie

Made the plunge and got Geico's rideshare insurance that covers all stages of driving for Uber, and personal use here in VA. Extra 50 bucks per month, MEH, worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## yojimboguy

Thanks for insisting that if it's true in Texas, it's true everywhere.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Bedeeda said:


> Was wondering if you found any reasonable insurance in Florida?


I'm on USAA (Orlando) but it's USAA so you either already have USAA coverage or you can't get it ROFL


----------



## Redtop

As of last spring, in Pennsylvania, I contacted three companies.

I had heard that Progressive was an option, but when I called for a quote they sounded extremely confused. My memory is fuzzy but I think I asked them for a regular quote on my car without rideshare, and they came back with a rate 5 times what I was paying with GEICO.

GEICO writes this as a separate commercial policy. They quotes me $1,050.

Erie writes it as a personal policy but rates the vehicle for business use, much like as if you were a traveling salesman. Their rate was $920.

One distinction here is that for GEICO, the rideshare policy is kind of off by itself. If you have other cars you won't get a multicar discount; if you have h homeowners insurance you won't get a multi-policy discount.

I took the Erie option, but didn't move my personal car to Erie. I get a really good price on my other car ($430 a year for a 2006 Nissan 350Z with high liability limits and low physical damage deductibles) and I didn't want to give that up. I also wanted to have a smooth transition back to GEICO if I stopped doing ridesharing at some point.


----------



## RansomT

FYI: I picked up USAA rideshare gap insurance a couple days ago. My additional cost for my 6 month policy was $36. (Kentucky)


----------



## InsuranceAgent

NOVA yuppie said:


> Made the plunge and got Geico's rideshare insurance that covers all stages of driving for Uber, and personal use here in VA. Extra 50 bucks per month, MEH, worth it for peace of mind.


Not sure how much the pricing difference is from state to state.. But here in WA with Safeco insurance the Rideshare Endorsement was only an extra $280/year. Something to look into and possibly get a quote from a local Independent Agent in your area.


----------



## 49matrix

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> Both Uber and Lyft carry commercial insurance policies for their drivers when the application is in use. Uber's policy is through James River Insurance Company and Lyft's policy is through Marsh Risk & Insurance Services.
> 
> The commercial coverage provided by the TNC does not replace your personal state required policy, but may cover the risk your personal insurer does not.
> 
> These coverages are the minimum. Both Uber and Lyft will extend to meet state legislation and cover what is required by law. To make sure you fully understand how the TNC's commercial insurance policies may impact your personal insurance, it's important to speak to an insurance professional to see how the coverages apply to you and your policy.
> 
> *Period 1 -*
> Period 1 coverage is the same for both companies Uber and Lyft. This coverage only steps in when your personal coverage denies coverage. These limits may change depending on State Law (see requirements by state above). Application must be turned on for the coverage to apply.
> 
> *Uber and Lyft (all coverages below are contingent):*
> $50,000 limit per Individual
> $100,000 limit per Accident
> $25,000 limit for Property Damage per Accident
> No Deductible
> 
> *Period's 2 and 3 -*
> Period's 2 and 3 have the same coverages for both Uber and Lyft, but different deductibles (the amount paid out of the driver's pocket). These limits may change depending on State Law (see requirements by state above). These coverages apply when a ride has been initiated or had already begun.
> 
> *Uber:*
> $1 Million Liability Coverage
> $1 Million Underinsured/Uninsured Coverage
> *Contingent Comprehensive/Collision Coverage - this is up to the cash value of the vehicle with a $1,000 Deductible
> 
> * Lyft: *
> $1 Million Liability Coverage
> $1 Million Underinsured/Uninsured Coverage
> *Contingent Comprehensive/Collision Coverage up to $50,000 with a $2,500 Deductible
> 
> *The contingent coverages (comprehensive/collision) are required to be listed coverages on the driver's personal policy to be applied by the TNC.
> 
> *The following links show the TNC policies by State:*
> 
> Uber Policies by State:
> https://newsroom.uber.com/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
> 
> Lyft Policies by State:
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213815188-Lyft-Certificate-of-Insurance
> 
> Below are the coverage grids released by the TNC companies:
> 
> View attachment 29899
> 
> 
> View attachment 29898


You mention Progressive as a carrier in North Carolina that has coverage for TNC activities. When I called them they quoted me a premium that would put me out of business instantly.


----------



## 49matrix

UberDriver512 said:


> OK I have a question here. I spoke to a Texas insurance broker. She said that my personal auto insurance may not cover me when I drive, but that Progressive just started writing personal auto insurance with a "ridesharing" endorsement. My insurance carrier is not listed on this thread. I called them and they said they would specifically exclude Uber/Lyft and the like.
> 
> I called Progressive and they said that they can write a personal insurance policy with a ridesharing endorsement, of course it will cost more money and I would have to agree to install their Snapshot device in my car as well.
> 
> I looked at my current insurance and it meets the new 2016 Texas insurance requirements for increased insurance coverage when driving for Uber. I have reviewed this thread, and from what it appears, even though my current insurance will deny coverage, Uber's insurance assumes coverage when the app is turned on and I am logged in as a driver (regardless of assignment, or no assignment).
> 
> So, assuming my current insurance company will deny coverage, and Uber's picks up where mine leaves off, am I ok currently?
> 
> What does the Progressive Insurance "ridesharing" endorsement add on? How much more would it cost versus getting a personal policy with the same car and same coverage through Progressive but without the ridesharing endorsement?
> 
> Trying to see what the raw cost difference is, and what their endorsement would actually cover. I don't see the need to buy Progressive's Insurance with the ridesharing endorsement if (1) it is not needed and (2) it is expensive.


In North Carolina Progressive offers a ride sharing endorsement but the premium cost would erase the pittance that we are paid!


----------



## 49matrix

mjk1210 said:


> Illinois now has Geico commercial as an option for coverage. I just did a quote and signed up today. Wasn't willing to risk driving until I got that taken care of. Best part is that I didn't have to put all my autos and home policy with them. They don't offer a loan payoff option so I didn't want to switch my wife's newer car and Erie required everything or nothing. My uber car is a 2006 accord so most of the depreciation has occurred already even though I have a loan I won't lose as much if something happens. Progressive simply doesn't offer ride-sharing coverage in IL yet so Accord is with Geico and other cars and home still with progressive. Drive save out there


If your Uber car is a 2006 and if Uber is still excluding vehicles over 10 years old, you may have a problem!


----------



## 49matrix

h


----------



## 49matrix

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> *Nevada*
> _The required coverage limits in Nevada can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both.
> Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities.
> The driver's TNC coverage can satisfy financial responsibility requirements for the state (replace personal policies)_
> 
> *North Carolina*
> _The required coverage limits in North Carolina can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both.
> Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities.
> The driver's TNC coverage can satisfy financial responsibility requirements for the state (replace personal policies)_
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$50,000 per person for injury or death
> $100,000 per incident for injury or death
> $25,000 per incident for property damage per accident_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,500,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,500,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Uber Auto Insurance
> Progressive
> 
> Effective in North Carolina: September 4, 2015
> 
> Resources:
> http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess121_2015-2016/bills/3525.htm
> http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2015/Bills/Senate/PDF/S541v0.pdf
> House Bill 3525 & Senate Bill 541
> 
> *South Carolina*
> _Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities.
> The driver's TNC coverage can satisfy financial responsibility requirements for the state (replace personal policies)_
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$50,000 per person for injury or death
> $100,000 per incident for injury or death
> $50,000 per incident for property damage per accident_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Geico
> 
> Effective in South Carolina: July 14, 2015
> 
> Resources:
> http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess121_2015-2016/prever/3525_20150618.htm
> Senate Bill 3525
> 
> *Tennessee*
> _Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities._
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Erie
> 
> Effective in Tennessee: May 20, 2015
> 
> Resources:
> http://wapp.capitol.tn.gov/apps/BillInfo/Default.aspx?BillNumber=HB0992
> House Bill 0992
> 
> *Texas*
> _The required coverage limits in Texas can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both.
> Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities.
> The driver's TNC coverage can satisfy financial responsibility requirements for the state (replace personal policies)_
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$50,000 per person for injury or death
> $100,000 per incident for injury or death
> $25,000 per incident for property damage per accident_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,500,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,500,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Allstate
> USAA
> Geico
> Farmers
> Garrison Property and Casualty
> Metropolitan Lloyd's Insurance Company of Texas
> 
> Effective in Texas: January 1, 2016
> 
> Resources:
> http://www.pciaa.net/pciwebsite/cms/content/viewpage?sitepageid=41959
> http://www.legis.state.tx.us/BillLookup/History.aspx?LegSess=84R&Bill=HB1733
> House Bill 1733
> *
> Utah*
> _The required coverage limits in Utah can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both.
> Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities.
> _
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Farmers
> 
> Effective in Utah: April 1, 2014
> 
> Resources:
> http://le.utah.gov/~2014/bills/static/HB0024.html
> House Bill 24
> 
> *Virginia*
> _The required coverage limits in Virginia can be provided by the TNC, Driver, or a combination of both.
> Personal auto insurance policies are legally allowed to exclude (not cover) TNC activities._
> 
> *Period 1 Limits (when APP is turned on):*
> _$125,000 per person for injury or death
> $250,000 per incident for injury or death
> $50,000 per incident for property damage per accident_
> *Period 2 Limits (A match is made on APP):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> *Period 3 Limits (Passenger is in the vehicle):*
> _$1,000,000 for death, personal injury, and property damage_
> 
> Carriers/Agents*:*
> Geico
> Allstate
> 
> Effective in Virginia: February 16, 2015
> 
> Resources:
> http://lis.virginia.gov/cgi-bin/legp604.exe?151+sum+HB1662
> House Bill 1662


With regard to your insurance information for North Carolina, there is a new player in the field. National General Insurance of Winston-Salem NC now has a Hybrid TNC Policy especially for Uber and Lyft drivers. I now am covered by this policy and it covers the gaps for those drivers. I'm sure that National General sells this product through all of it's agents but I dealt with Tom Needham Insurance Agency in Greensboro NC. I was the first person to get a policy from them. Full comprehensive coverage $100/300k with a $500 deductible runs about $100/month depending on your vehicle and driving record. You mentioned that Progressive also offers a policy. They do but it is a standard Commercial Policy which will cost between $6000 and $7000 per year!


----------



## leosc

jlev8732 said:


> Whats the cheapest rideshare insurance?


Allstate
Go for personal auto insurance

During application process 
Click yes for "ride for hire endorsement "


----------



## RussellP

II had a regular old Geico personal policy, which Uber accepted and let me start driving. I then called Geico one day to renew my insurance and they asked if I drive for any TNC, I said yes. They then informed me that my personal auto policy was being terminated for violation of the terms which state not for business use. The ONLY way for me to keep my personal auto insurance was to get a letter from Uber on their official letterhead stating that I have been deactivated and can no longer drive for them.

I called progressive for a quote and I didnt even bother, since the agent told me the lowest average amount she's ever seen was $2000/year which was almost 4 times what I was paying before.

I then got an online quote thru geico commercial that came out to 73/mo with a 103 upfront payment, and that covered all TNC phases as well as personal use.

You can get your own quote at http://commercial.geico.com


----------



## jp300h

Nerd Wallet also has a comprehensive list that may be a good supplement to all the info already here:

https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/best-ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## DEBBIE BROWN

Can help with any NYC related inquiries.


----------



## InsuredCool

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> If you are driving for Uber or Lyft or any app-based transportation network company (TNC), it's very important that you understand your insurance and risk.
> 
> Most drivers have personal auto insurance which is required by state law to operate a vehicle. However, the personal auto policy you have likely does not include driving for business use, such as driving for a TNC, due to having built in exclusions. Most TNC's are required by law to have insurance that covers you when you are en-route to pickup and when you are carrying a passenger. This does not cover the period of time when you have the app turned on, but have yet to be matched with a passenger which may be already excluded in your personal auto policy. This means both the TNC and your personal insurance can deny a claim and leave you without any coverage and a large responsibility.
> 
> Several insurance companies are now adding specialized commercial rates or endorsements to current policies which can cover this gap in coverage.
> 
> In this post we have included state by state insurance laws for TNC drivers as well as contact information for qualified agents. Not having the correct coverage while driving for money can be very risky. For this reason, it's important to speak to an insurance professional about the policies and coverage options available to determine which will best fit your specific needs.There are some states that do not offer specialized insurance coverage for TNCs. We will continue to update the state laws and insurance carriers providing services as they become available.
> 
> *The three periods of coverage in the TNC driving process:*
> 
> Period 1: The time period from when you turn on your app until you accept a ride or are "matched" with a rider. This is the time you are working without a driver assignment (most common gap in coverage).
> 
> Period 2:Once you accept the match/ride and are in transit to pick up the rider(s). This is the period of time you have an assignment, but no passenger (this ends when the rider enters the vehicle).
> 
> Period 3: This time begins when the rider enters the rideshare vehicle and is finished once that transaction has ended. The cycle either repeats itself or it ends if the app is turned off.


Period ZERO when tnc driver is off duty personal time driving is not covered in Florida. As far as insurers in Florida are concerned once an Uber driver always an Uber driver. Kinda like being a little pregnant. It's all or nothing to an underwriter. I assume in the rest of the nation too if you don't have rideshare coverage your personal insurance company is more than happy to take your premiums by in a high $ crash loss confirm you are TNC and deny the claim.

Insurers in Florida who say hell no to TNC activity collected over $52 million dollars last year in never have to pay out a dime Uber & Lyft driver premium contributions.

Uber, Lyft, and the personal auto insurance industry convincing regulstors PERIOD ZERO doesnt even exist was an early stroke of Evil Genius


----------



## Mypetshort

This may be too complicated for me to figure out .When I talked to my auto insurer , it was presented that I would be charged a 34% premium over and above the existing personal policy on the car I used for any Uber use . Still can't figure if I really would be covered .When I start looking at the work it takes to actually correctly deduct expenses and taxes . It looks like one might be better off to just get a gig driving a cab . Kind of an indentured servitude situation with Uber /Lyft if you ask me .


----------



## ddennisradio

Mypetshort said:


> This may be too complicated for me to figure out .When I talked to my auto insurer , it was presented that I would be charged a 34% premium over and above the existing personal policy on the car I used for any Uber use . Still can't figure if I really would be covered .When I start looking at the work it takes to actually correctly deduct expenses and taxes . It looks like one might be better off to just get a gig driving a cab . Kind of an indentured servitude situation with Uber /Lyft if you ask me .


Here's the scenario when I contacted my insurance company in Illinois. If you're willing to accept the word of your agent, then you're fine. But they will not put those promises of coverage of Stage One into writing. Uber's Stage One only covers 50K per person in liability which is not enough. I don't care what the requirements are for your state - you are risking way more than that if you are in Stage One and you're driving around looking for rides. Here's where it gets tricky. Many times when in Stage One - drivers may be running errands while leaving open the possibility of accepting a ride by leaving the app on during their travels. If you have an accident - your insurance company could determine that you were driving for Uber at that time - even though you were on your way doing personal errands. Its is a BIG misconception that your personal insurance company has you covered for liability in that stage. Uber implies that their coverage "works with your current insurance" to give the impression that they fill the blanks. The implication is that your personal coverage sort of picks up where Uber leaves off or vice versa. But the funny thing is - nobody dared to ask the insurance companies about where they stood on this. Uber can go ahead an assume that everything is fine - but that doesn't make it so. The minimal coverage Uber now offers for Stage One isn't very expensive when I checked a while back. The reason is that for true liability - 250K/500K - or even a 1 million dollar policy would be too expensive to offer! If you don't believe it, there is an insurance company (forgot the name) that will put a meter on your car to track the number of miles you travel during Stage One - and guess what - when you add up the miles that you might normally travel during that stage -it is way more expensive that the ride share policies being offered by Uber and some other insurance companies. Why do you think that commercial liability insurance coverage is so expensive? Turning the Uber app off after your hit someone was brought up by another posted a while back - that's if you have the piece of mind to do so, are out to stick your insurance company will a bill, and are conscious enough to even think about it aside from being dishonest. The safest way to go about this is stay in one place during Stage One. If you live in the city - you could be in Stage One while watching TV or doing housework for that matter. Otherwise - park the car and wait until you reach Stage Two - from then on everything is covered adequately. By the way - if you're parked in Stage One - your comprehensive policy covers your vehicle if it sustains damage from objects, trees, etc. That's already included in most policies. Just know that if you're in motion and you're in Stage One - you're taking a chance that could cost you hundreds of thousands of dollars. Too rich of a gamble for me. Please contribute if you learn differently.


----------



## circle1

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, I agree, I was pointing out that both your personal insurance and Uber's will leave you high and dry.
> 
> You are always on the hook for your medical. Uber doesn't cover driver injury at any time.


Hmm, if tjharris's post is current & accurate then Uber's insurance does cover your injuries . . .



tjharris321 said:


> When I researched the cost it was another $150/ month. How can we afford this as a part-time driver?


Could you/would you be willing to share the name of the insurance company (not agent) that quoted you that +$150 coverage for period 1?



Mypetshort said:


> When I talked to my auto insurer , it was presented that I would be charged a 34% premium over and above the existing personal policy on the car I used for any Uber use . Still can't figure if I really would be covered .


It sounds like your agent/insurer was thinking in terms of "regular" auto insurance with a "rideshare" addendum. Have you looked into a commercial auto policy? I'm doing that right now (haven't located it yet. Still a have a few names to try). My thinking is that _their_ thinking is that if you're prudent enough to get commercial coverage from the get-go, then the actuarial tables and risks are re-figured. We shall see. I will make a new thread in the Insurance forum.



ddennisradio said:


> Here's the scenario when I contacted my insurance company in Illinois. If you're willing to accept the word of your agent, then you're fine. But they will not put those promises of coverage of Stage One into writing. Uber's Stage One only covers 50K per person in liability which is not enough. I don't care what the requirements are for your state - you are risking way more than that if you are in Stage One and you're driving around looking for rides. Here's where it gets tricky. Many times when in Stage One - drivers may be running errands while leaving open the possibility of accepting a ride by leaving the app on during their travels. If you have an accident - your insurance company could determine that you were driving for Uber at that time - even though you were on your way doing personal errands. Its is a BIG misconception that your personal insurance company has you covered for liability in that stage. Uber implies that their coverage "works with your current insurance" to give the impression that they fill the blanks. The implication is that your personal coverage sort of picks up where Uber leaves off or vice versa. But the funny thing is - nobody dared to ask the insurance companies about where they stood on this. Uber can go ahead an assume that everything is fine - but that doesn't make it so. The minimal coverage Uber now offers for Stage One isn't very expensive when I checked a while back. The reason is that for true liability - 250K/500K - or even a 1 million dollar policy would be too expensive to offer! If you don't believe it, there is an insurance company (forgot the name) that will put a meter on your car to track the number of miles you travel during Stage One - and guess what - when you add up the miles that you might normally travel during that stage -it is way more expensive that the ride share policies being offered by Uber and some other insurance companies. Why do you think that commercial liability insurance coverage is so expensive? Turning the Uber app off after your hit someone was brought up by another posted a while back - that's if you have the piece of mind to do so, are out to stick your insurance company will a bill, and are conscious enough to even think about it aside from being dishonest. The safest way to go about this is stay in one place during Stage One. If you live in the city - you could be in Stage One while watching TV or doing housework for that matter. Otherwise - park the car and wait until you reach Stage Two - from then on everything is covered adequately. By the way - if you're parked in Stage One - your comprehensive policy covers your vehicle if it sustains damage from objects, trees, etc. That's already included in most policies. Just know that if you're in motion and you're in Stage One - you're taking a chance that could cost you hundreds of thousands of dollars. Too rich of a gamble for me. Please contribute if you learn differently.


Excellent comment! Yeah, if someone's gonna do this more than 20/hours/week, they really need commercial ins.!


----------



## RamzFanz

circle1 said:


> Hmm, if tjharris's post is current & accurate then Uber's insurance does cover your injuries . . .


It only states 3rd party, not driver, except in uninsured motorist. I'm not sure now.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

InsuredCool said:


> Period ZERO when tnc driver is off duty personal time driving is not covered in Florida. As far as insurers in Florida are concerned once an Uber driver always an Uber driver. Kinda like being a little pregnant. It's all or nothing to an underwriter. I assume in the rest of the nation too if you don't have rideshare coverage your personal insurance company is more than happy to take your premiums by in a high $ crash loss confirm you are TNC and deny the claim.
> 
> Insurers in Florida who say hell no to TNC activity collected over $52 million dollars last year in never have to pay out a dime Uber & Lyft driver premium contributions.
> 
> Uber, Lyft, and the personal auto insurance industry convincing regulstors PERIOD ZERO doesnt even exist was an early stroke of Evil Genius


There are 10 places i can count on getting fares from every day of the year with or without any kind of dispatch here in Orlando (and surrounding areas)... not counting hotels.

It's insanely easy to find a for-hire car in certain places. As much as no one wants to admit it.. Uber drivers are taking people around off the books. In this sense this is why the insurers are doing what they are doing. The more etheical people would never take passengers off the books but it's entirely too easy to do.

"Hey i see your an uber driver? Here's.. $10 cash to take me..."

That's all it takes. You'd have to be in denial to think it doesn't happen.


----------



## Mypetshort

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There are 10 places i can count on getting fares from every day of the year with or without any kind of dispatch here in Orlando (and surrounding areas)... not counting hotels.
> 
> It's insanely easy to find a for-hire car in certain places. As much as no one wants to admit it.. Uber drivers are taking people around off the books. In this sense this is why the insurers are doing what they are doing. The more etheical people would never take passengers off the books but it's entirely too easy to do.
> 
> "Hey i see your an uber driver? Here's.. $10 cash to take me..."
> 
> That's all it takes. You'd have to be in denial to think it doesn't happen.


Thanks to everyone who puts a little light on this " easy , profitable , work when you want job " . As far as picking up for cash . Or what I like to call "butt money " ( that's the kind of money you stick in the crack of your ass and tell no one ) Sure it goes on . A lot of Uber / Lyft guys have got to make money .Hard to turn it down if it comes up .


----------



## [email protected]

Travelers auto insurance operates in Colorado and you can add Rideshare endorsement to your policy for the specific vehicle that you're driving to do Rideshare.

Example: I have three vehicles insured with great limits, through Travelers.

I only use one vehicle for rideshare, that one vehicle I was able to add Rideshare coverage for only 70 additional dollars per year.


----------



## Abigail David

Not a bad idea about the car insurance recently I read an article the Best Auto Insurance Policy after reading this I have changed my idea about the car insurance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Mypetshort said:


> Thanks to everyone who puts a little light on this " easy , profitable , work when you want job " . As far as picking up for cash . Or what I like to call "butt money " ( that's the kind of money you stick in the crack of your ass and tell no one ) Sure it goes on . A lot of Uber / Lyft guys have got to make money .Hard to turn it down if it comes up .


If YOU (the literal YOU) tried REALLY hard, you could name a few places around Orlando (not the airport) that load HUNDREDS of cab fares/uber trips every day. You've probobly been to a few at one family vacation or another. There a DOZENS of places around the area that the cabs just line up at. Every day...

There's an uber FIFO zone at the magic kingdom...

The difference is that these uber drivers who do it have LITERALLY no insurance when they do it.

It's this reason that Orlando requires ALL for hire vehicles to have 24/7/31 commercial insurance (even uber drivers) but instead.. uber pays tickets when their drivers get caught, instead of requiring them to be in compliance. Because local government isn't stupid, they understand that lots of people come out of the disney parks and get rides... And dispatching cars, only makes it harder.

The current vehicle for hire rules, have a specific class of vehicle (with a BS name that currently escapes me) that specifically mentions drivers booking fares through third party transpiration network companies


----------



## CelebDriver

Metromile does not do rideshare insurance anymore.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/when-did-metromile-stop-carrying-rideshare.156384/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

from INSURIFY - 4/2017


----------



## CelebDriver

Metromile does not do rideshare anymore.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

CelebDriver said:


> Metromile does not do rideshare anymore.


MM: https://www.metromile.com/faqs/


----------



## CelebDriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> MM: https://www.metromile.com/faqs/


I had their insurance and they said they did not cover rideshare so I had to change insurance.


----------



## Boom611

CelebDriver said:


> I had their insurance and they said they did not cover rideshare so I had to change insurance.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

CelebDriver said:


> I had their insurance and they said they did not cover rideshare so I had to change insurance.


yeah - their program is based on no add'l charge for the miles over 1,000 miles/wk. I guess they realized pretty quick that TNC drivers can rack p a lot more than 1,000 mi/wk!


----------



## Larry Managkotay

EasyCover has a great services at affordable price rates, it is a professional indemnity insurance and commercial general liability company. If your interested go here: easycover.ca


----------



## SecretInsuranceMan

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> If you are driving for Uber or Lyft or any app-based transportation network company (TNC), it's very important that you understand your insurance and risk.
> 
> Most drivers have personal auto insurance which is required by state law to operate a vehicle. However, the personal auto policy you have likely does not include driving for business use, such as driving for a TNC, due to having built in exclusions. Most TNC's are required by law to have insurance that covers you when you are en-route to pickup and when you are carrying a passenger. This does not cover the period of time when you have the app turned on, but have yet to be matched with a passenger which may be already excluded in your personal auto policy. This means both the TNC and your personal insurance can deny a claim and leave you without any coverage and a large responsibility.
> 
> Several insurance companies are now adding specialized commercial rates or endorsements to current policies which can cover this gap in coverage.
> 
> In this post we have included state by state insurance laws for TNC drivers as well as contact information for qualified agents. Not having the correct coverage while driving for money can be very risky. For this reason, it's important to speak to an insurance professional about the policies and coverage options available to determine which will best fit your specific needs.There are some states that do not offer specialized insurance coverage for TNCs. We will continue to update the state laws and insurance carriers providing services as they become available.
> 
> *The three periods of coverage in the TNC driving process:*
> 
> Period 1: The time period from when you turn on your app until you accept a ride or are "matched" with a rider. This is the time you are working without a driver assignment (most common gap in coverage).
> 
> Period 2:Once you accept the match/ride and are in transit to pick up the rider(s). This is the period of time you have an assignment, but no passenger (this ends when the rider enters the vehicle).
> 
> Period 3: This time begins when the rider enters the rideshare vehicle and is finished once that transaction has ended. The cycle either repeats itself or it ends if the app is turned off.


Most insurance companies won't insure for rideshare even if LYFT or UBER accept your insurance it doesn't mean you're covered. There is a lot of misleading info on the internet and youtube. It's best to speak with an independent agent who represents many companies. They should know which ones offer a rideshare coverage endoresement and which ones have the lowest prices. They should also be able to advise you on the proper coverage and how to get the best quotes. There are tricks that most don't know. Like carrying higher liability limits will get you better quotes as it is a rating factor and can put you in a better tier with lower rates. If you purchase a policy online you become your own agent which is silly because insurance agents have E&O insurance. An insurance professional likely quotes insurance everyday and should know which companies offer you the best value. It saves a ton of time and hassle. It doesn't cost more to have a good agent vs. a rookie or no agent. So, find an agent with designations after their name like AAI, CPCU, CIC.


----------



## FrankJ132

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> If you are driving for Uber or Lyft or any app-based transportation network company (TNC), it's very important that you understand your insurance and risk.
> 
> Most drivers have personal auto insurance which is required by state law to operate a vehicle. However, the personal auto policy you have likely does not include driving for business use, such as driving for a TNC, due to having built in exclusions. Most TNC's are required by law to have insurance that covers you when you are en-route to pickup and when you are carrying a passenger. This does not cover the period of time when you have the app turned on, but have yet to be matched with a passenger which may be already excluded in your personal auto policy. This means both the TNC and your personal insurance can deny a claim and leave you without any coverage and a large responsibili
> 
> Several insurance companies are now adding specialized commercial rates or endorsements to current policies which can cover this gap in coverage.
> 
> In this post we have included state by state insurance laws for TNC drivers as well as contact information for qualified agents. Not having the correct coverage while driving for money can be very risky. For this reason, it's important to speak to an insurance professional about the policies and coverage options available to determine which will best fit your specific needs.There are some states that do not offer specialized insurance coverage for TNCs. We will continue to update the state laws and insurance carriers providing services as they become available.
> 
> *The three periods of coverage in the TNC driving process:*
> 
> Period 1: The time period from when you turn on your app until you accept a ride or are "matched" with a rider. This is the time you are working without a driver assignment (most common gap in coverage).
> 
> Period 2:Once you accept the match/ride and are in transit to pick up the rider(s). This is the period of time you have an assignment, but no passenger (this ends when the rider enters the vehicle).
> 
> Period 3: This time begins when the rider enters the rideshare vehicle and is finished once that transaction has ended. The cycle either repeats itself or it ends if the app is turned off.


As Uber will be operating in the Long Island New York area in July, does Uber provide insurance for drivers operating in this area? Thank you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FrankJ132 said:


> As Uber will be operating in the Long Island New York area in July, does Uber provide insurance for drivers operating in this area? Thank you.


Uber explains their insurance coverage _here_:
https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/

App on

*While you're waiting for a request*
While you're online with Uber before you accept a request, you are covered by our insurance policy for your liability to a third party if you are in an accident when you're at fault. A third party is someone or something other than yourself or your vehicle, and coverage includes your liability to pay another driver's or another person's medical bills or to pay for property damage (like a damaged fence). Coverage is at least $50,000 in injury liability per person with $100,000 in total liability per accident and $25,000 in property damage liability per accident. We maintain this automobile liability insurance on your behalf, if you do not maintain applicable insurance of at least these amounts.

If another person is at fault, you may make a claim against their insurance. Your personal insurance policy may also cover you in this situation. Please check your personal coverage for more information.

Request accepted

*On your way to pick up a rider*
While you drive to pick up a rider but before they get into your car, you are covered by our insurance policy for three things: 1) your liability to a third party, 2) any injuries due to an uninsured or underinsured motorist, and 3) collision and comprehensive coverage if you already have such coverage on your personal insurance.

Third party liability coverage
This insurance covers your liability for damages to any third party such as another driver, pedestrian, or property in case of an accident when you're at fault. The coverage amount is at least $1 million of total liability coverage.

Uninsured or underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage
This insurance covers any occupant of your vehicle in case of an accident where another party is at fault, but does not have insurance or is underinsured. This also covers hit and run accidents where the at-fault party cannot be identified. The coverage amount is $1 million of total coverage for bodily injury.

Contingent collision and comprehensive coverage
This insurance covers your vehicle in case of an accident whether it was your fault or not, as long as you maintain auto insurance that includes collision coverage for that vehicle while not on an Uber trip. The coverage amount is up to the actual cash value of your vehicle. There is a $1,000 deductible.

On trip

*While a rider is in your car*
When a rider is in your car, you have the same coverage as you do on your way to pick them up, plus the rider in your car is covered. You are covered by our insurance policy for three things: 1) your liability to a third party, 2) any injuries due to an uninsured or underinsured motorist, and 3) collision and comprehensive coverage if you already have such coverage on your personal insurance

Third party liability coverage
This insurance covers your liability for damages to any third party such as the rider(s) in your vehicle, another driver, pedestrian, or property in case of an accident when you're at fault. The coverage amount is at least $1 million of total liability coverage.

Uninsured or underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage
This insurance covers any occupant of your vehicle in case of an accident where another party is at fault but does not have insurance or is underinsured. This also covers hit and run accidents where the at-fault party can not be identified. The coverage amount is $1 million of total coverage for bodily injury.

Contingent collision and comprehensive coverage
This insurance covers your vehicle in case of an accident whether it was your fault or not, as long as you maintain auto insurance that includes collision coverage for that vehicle while not on an Uber trip. The coverage amount is up to the actual cash value of your vehicle. There is a $1,000 deductible.

Offline

*When driving your car for personal use*
Since you are not driving on the Uber platform during this period, you are not covered by our insurance policy for driver-partners. Any accidents that occur in your car while not driving with Uber are covered by the personal auto insurance coverage that you purchase on your own.​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

When you sign up you can request Uber/Lyft to provide you with a copy of the insurance coverage they provide so you can determine for yourself whether or not you need to purchase any additional coverage or a different policy.

see: http://wamc.org/post/ride-sharing-becomes-legal-statewide-under-new-new-york-state-budget

Drivers must be at least 19 years old. Groups that opposed ride-sharing in New York called for drivers to be fingerprinted, but lawmakers opted to impose a rigorous screening process that includes criminal background checks. According to Fahy, the Department of Motor Vehicles will have "broad oversight" of the industry. "It will be regulated by the DMV, our Department of Motor Vehicles. Any driver will now have to have a certain minimum of insurance in their cars, even when they're just looking for a passenger."

The minimum required is set at $75,000 per person for death and bodily injury, $150,000 per occurrence for death and bodily injury and $25,000 for property damage. During "Period Two" - when the driver has accepted a passenger - and "Period Three"- when a passenger is being transported and until that passenger is discharged - a $1.25 million liability insurance policy is required along with $1.25 million in supplementary uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage.​


----------



## Telsa34

UberDriver512 said:


> OK I have a question here. I spoke to a Texas insurance broker. She said that my personal auto insurance may not cover me when I drive, but that Progressive just started writing personal auto insurance with a "ridesharing" endorsement. My insurance carrier is not listed on this thread. I called them and they said they would specifically exclude Uber/Lyft and the like.
> 
> I called Progressive and they said that they can write a personal insurance policy with a ridesharing endorsement, of course it will cost more money and I would have to agree to install their Snapshot device in my car as well.
> 
> I looked at my current insurance and it meets the new 2016 Texas insurance requirements for increased insurance coverage when driving for Uber. I have reviewed this thread, and from what it appears, even though my current insurance will deny coverage, Uber's insurance assumes coverage when the app is turned on and I am logged in as a driver (regardless of assignment, or no assignment).
> 
> So, assuming my current insurance company will deny coverage, and Uber's picks up where mine leaves off, am I ok currently?
> 
> What does the Progressive Insurance "ridesharing" endorsement add on? How much more would it cost versus getting a personal policy with the same car and same coverage through Progressive but without the ridesharing endorsement?
> 
> Trying to see what the raw cost difference is, and what their endorsement would actually cover. I don't see the need to buy Progressive's Insurance with the ridesharing endorsement if (1) it is not needed and (2) it is expensive.


Here is a question I have that I hope that somebody can answer so were involved in an automobile accident with Uber passengers in our car does Uber insurance pay for the damage to our car or does our private insurance pay for it. And then here's the other scenario what if our private insurance cancels after they find out we're driving for Uber who pays for the damage on our car in any probable lawsuits if we were at fault in the accident.


----------



## CelebDriver

Telsa34 said:


> Here is a question I have that I hope that somebody can answer so were involved in an automobile accident with Uber passengers in our car does Uber insurance pay for the damage to our car or does our private insurance pay for it. And then here's the other scenario what if our private insurance cancels after they find out we're driving for Uber who pays for the damage on our car in any probable lawsuits if we were at fault in the accident.


If your insurance gets canceled because you don't have rideshare insurance, you are in deep. You might be covered by noone. Even though you paid for insurance, if you did not tell them you were driving for Uber, that is fraud so you are not covered. It is costing me $20/month for a rideshare addition. I cannot imagine trying to save that and risking losing so much.


----------



## Telsa34

CelebDriver said:


> If your insurance gets canceled because you don't have rideshare insurance, you are in deep. You might be covered by noone. Even though you paid for insurance, if you did not tell them you were driving for Uber, that is fraud so you are not covered. It is costing me $20/month for a rideshare addition. I cannot imagine trying to save that and risking losing so much.


I understand your explanation. But the question is the 20.00 you pay for ride share gap insurance is from whom.

And you are not stating even with Rideshare insurance this will not prevent your regular insurance canciling on you.

And again it's not fraud unless you lie, if you are asked then you should admit it. And that's not fraud. I am not sure gap insurance is the answer. Unless your current insurance accepts gap insurance. 
Allstate is close to this here in Florida.

Again Uber has known about this and has done nothing but make money.

Uber has to act here in Florida on July 1 there may be thousands of Uber drivers forced to quit with in days because of cancilation of there private insurance. If they are notified of Uber and Lyft drivers identification.

Uber has been aware of this all along, they provided misinformation to its drivers since day one. Misleading drivers about there being insured when driving to pick up passengers up and on there way to there destinations.

They have known if you are involved in a accident your insurance can cancil leaving you in possible lawsuit. I have seen no where has Uber paid for your damage and or injuries incurred in a accident on Uber's clock ? I have seen Uber wants you to report to your insurance company first. Can some one confirm this.

So any one gambling on not getting involved in a accident in there car while driving for Uber, has other issues now.
If By this State rulling Uber Lyft and others must provide driver information to local insurance agencies.

Come July 1 they will loose thousands of drivers unless some thing is not done, and the only thing I can think of is they supply there own commercial insurance at affordable rates.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Telsa34 said:


> I understand your explanation. But the question is the 20.00 you pay for ride share gap insurance is from whom.
> And you are not stating even with Rideshare insurance this will not prevent your regular insurance canciling on you.


'Rideshsare Insurance' in most states (all that I'm aware of) is not a separate policy from your regular policy - it's a rider on your regular policy that covers you for doing rideshare (ie: business use of your vehicle). You buy the rider from the carrier who has your personal insurance. If they don't offer it then you'll likely need to change carriers.

Since TNC services are only just becoming available in your area, it my take a few months for the insurance companies that cover your area to get products available in your market - but they will.


----------



## Telsa34

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 'Rideshsare Insurance' in most states (all that I'm aware of) is not a separate policy from your regular policy - it's a rider on your regular policy that covers you for doing rideshare (ie: business use of your vehicle). You buy the rider from the carrier who has your personal insurance. If they don't offer it then you'll likely need to change carriers.
> 
> Since TNC services are only just becoming available in your area, it my take a few months for the insurance companies that cover your area to get products available in your market - but they will.


Thank you very much. Makes perfect sense I have been told Allstate is close to this.


----------



## CelebDriver

Telsa34 said:


> Thank you very much. Makes perfect sense I have been told Allstate is close to this.


I have Farmer's in California. It is $115/6 months added to my regular insurance.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

You can go through Foremost and they will give you a rate on commercial insurance


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Buckiemohawk said:


> You can go through Foremost and they will give you a rate on commercial insurance


Commercial insurance is not required and is overkill unless you plan on driving UberBLACK.


----------



## lilird

I'm not clear if Uber insurance coverage varies by state in the event of an accident - I want to know if Uber insurance for phase 2 and 3 is contingent or primary in California? Do I first report an accident to my primary insurance, and then only if denied Uber coverage kicks in? or is Uber insurance coverage for an accident independent of my own private insurance in phase 2 and 3 in CA?


----------



## Telsa34

I called Allstate today and they are working on it. I have been told Geicho has something, the bottom line is most uber drivers cannot afford commercial insurance. I believe in the coming months many insurance companies will be adding a rider to there policies, its a market to make money and keeps them from loosing policies from cancellations.


----------



## lilird

I called state farm and mercury and it's approximately double of what I pay currently. I cannot see this as a solution to the insurance problem. Still not something remotely affordable.


----------



## Telsa34

lilird said:


> I'm not clear if Uber insurance coverage varies by state in the event of an accident - I want to know if Uber insurance for phase 2 and 3 is contingent or primary in California? Do I first report an accident to my primary insurance, and then only if denied Uber coverage kicks in? or is Uber insurance coverage for an accident independent of my own private insurance in phase 2 and 3 in CA?


You report a accident now on your private insurance involving a ride share passenger your insurance will cancil if it's in there TOS. This is going to reach critical mass on or before July 1.

Uber will have to step up, or face loosing thousands of drivers here in Florida, and the more members here start flooding uber with emails the better off those are that want to continue to drive.


----------



## lilird

Yes, I'm aware the insurance will be cancelled if your insurance is notified. My question was for those who have already had an Uber accident and what their experience was.
Will Uber contact your insurance in case of an accident??? and thus an accident will cancel your primary insurance anyway??? Or for those who have had an accident, how did it work for you? Did Uber cover it without alerting your primary insurance? Please share your Uber accident experience, as I am really worried how Uber handles the insurance situation in practice. Thank you!


----------



## Telsa34

lilird said:


> Yes, I'm aware the insurance will be cancelled if your insurance is notified. My question was for those who have already had an Uber accident and what their experience was.
> Will Uber contact your insurance in case of an accident??? and thus an accident will cancel your primary insurance anyway??? Or for those who have had an accident, how did it work for you? Did Uber cover it without alerting your primary insurance? Please share your Uber accident experience, as I am really worried how Uber handles the insurance situation in practice. Thank you!


My understanding is if you're involved in an accident you have to notify your primary insurance Uber is not going to cover used solely by itself you're going to have to contact your primary insurance and when you do they're going to cancel if it's against the terms of service and Uber is known about this from the very beginning


----------



## mikerichards912

I work in mass where there is no insurance coverage for ride share as of yet. Can someone please explain what uber would cover for an at fault accident? Is my personal car really not cover for anything?


----------



## John Binner

I am being told by GEICO, my primary personal insurance, that #1, they do not cover in NY, yet. #2, if I drive for UBER and they know about it, they will cancel my policy. On top of this, 4 other companies I called are not ready for this and do not cover ride sharing at all. ANYONE got a handle on WTF is going on in Upstate NY?


----------



## Telsa34

mikerichards912 said:


> I work in mass where there is no insurance coverage for ride share as of yet. Can someone please explain what uber would cover for an at fault accident? Is my personal car really not cover for anything?


They do not cover any medical on you and a 1000.00 deductable on your car.


----------



## peekaboo

Hi I would like to confirm if my understanding is correct:

I'm planning to drive in CA, looks like whenever the app is on (whether I'm waiting for a request or have a rider on board), I'll be under uber's insurance. When the app is off, I'll go back to my own personal policy, so when I shop for insurance I can just get a normal personal one and don't have to say it's for rideshare? (I tried to get a quote from GEICO and said that it's for rideshare, they got back to me and said they don't offer rideshare coverage currently.)

Thank you.


----------



## Telsa34

You're absolutely wrong if you go shopping for insurance you should get Rideshare Insurance because if you get insurance at that does not cover a Rideshare platform and you're involved in an accident they are going to cancel on you. Now when you turn the app on your covered under platform one which is basic if any insurance coverage if you get a request for a pickup and you accept it now you're under platform to and you're on the way to pick the passenger up possibly if you're involved in an accident your car might be covered but always keep in mind it's a thousand dollar deductible you need to put that money back right away. Once you have the passenger in the car that's platform three then you have up to $1000000 liability insurance. And there is medical coverage for your passengers there is no medical coverage for you at all in any of the platforms 1 2 or 3 so if you're injured and you have no additional medical coverage you're totally screwed I hope this was helpful.


----------



## peekaboo

Telsa34 said:


> You're absolutely wrong if you go shopping for insurance you should get Rideshare Insurance because if you get insurance at that does not cover a Rideshare platform and you're involved in an accident they are going to cancel on you. Now when you turn the app on your covered under platform one which is basic if any insurance coverage if you get a request for a pickup and you accept it now you're under platform to and you're on the way to pick the passenger up possibly if you're involved in an accident your car might be covered but always keep in mind it's a thousand dollar deductible you need to put that money back right away. Once you have the passenger in the car that's platform three then you have up to $1000000 liability insurance. And there is medical coverage for your passengers there is no medical coverage for you at all in any of the platforms 1 2 or 3 so if you're injured and you have no additional medical coverage you're totally screwed I hope this was helpful.


Thank you, now I see....so the coverage offered by uber is really the bare minimum and if I don't get my own rideshare coverage then it is going to suck when I'm at fault in an accident (my own medical is not covered and deductible is $1k....)

uber's page should really have big bold sentences on top that says what is NOT covered by them...


----------



## bnkso

if you have medical insurance from your family plan or something, wouldn't you still be ok in terms of coverage?


----------



## okiemike

I am in oklahoma and am trying to be a driver...called Farmers today and it is $150 every 6 months for ridesharing endorsement....think Im gonna pass....I was only going to drive a couple of nights a week


----------



## Telsa34

bnkso said:


> if you have medical insurance from your family plan or something, wouldn't you still be ok in terms of coverage?


Not if your insurance TOS says you can't drive for a tnc.


----------



## SFAgentKyle

lilird said:


> I'm not clear if Uber insurance coverage varies by state in the event of an accident - I want to know if Uber insurance for phase 2 and 3 is contingent or primary in California? Do I first report an accident to my primary insurance, and then only if denied Uber coverage kicks in? or is Uber insurance coverage for an accident independent of my own private insurance in phase 2 and 3 in CA?


If you have a personal policy that covers your vehicle for collision, Uber will provide coverage for collision during periods 2 and 3. If your personal policy does NOT, then neither will Uber.


----------



## Harry Seaward

USAA does not offer Ride Share Insurance in AZ. They have what they call Rideshare Gap Insurance, but the coverage is only in effect while you are online and waiting for an assignment. Once you accept a ride, USAA coverage terminates in its entirety (no liability, no comp, no collision) until you drop the passenger off and end the ride.

Geico also does not offer Ride Share Insurance under a personal policy (i.e. they will cancel you if they find out). The only way they cover TNC drivers is under a Geico Commercial auto policy, and you have to specifically request a TNC endorsement when you start your policy.


----------



## Maven

Harry Seaward said:


> USAA does not offer Ride Share Insurance in AZ. They have what they call Rideshare Gap Insurance, but the coverage is only in effect while you are online and waiting for an assignment. Once you accept a ride, USAA coverage terminates in its entirety (no liability, no comp, no collision) until you drop the passenger off and end the ride.


Every insurer offers a slightly different product in every state because of variations in state laws. Like some other insurers, USAA's "Rideshare gap" product only covers the biggest gap, in Phase-1 TNC insurance, No Collision, No Comprehensive, No UM/UMI, and Minimum Liability. This may not be superior to other products, but does leave the policy holder better off, with lower risk, compared to a personal insurance product that has no such provision.


Harry Seaward said:


> Geico also does not offer Ride Share Insurance under a personal policy (i.e. they will cancel you if they find out). The only way they cover TNC drivers is under a Geico Commercial auto policy, and you have to specifically request a TNC endorsement when you start your policy.


The Geico rideshare product, which does include AZ, is a hybrid, neither personal nor commercial (although sold by Geico's commercial division). The hybrid-rideshare product will replace your personal policy, which Geico will cancel if they find out that you do rideshare.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harry Seaward

Maven said:


> The Geico rideshare product, which does include AZ, is a hybrid, neither personal nor commercial (although sold by Geico's commercial division). The hybrid-rideshare product will replace your personal policy, which Geico will cancel if they find out that you do rideshare.


They may call it "hybrid" online and on the phone, but all of the policy documents refer to the policy as a "commercial" one. All they're doing is selling a discounted commercial policy to the average Joe, knowing he won't be doing any actual commercial driving beyond TNC.


----------



## Maven

Harry Seaward said:


> They may call it "hybrid" online and on the phone, but all of the policy documents refer to the policy as a "commercial" one. All they're doing is selling a discounted commercial policy to the average Joe, knowing he won't be doing any actual commercial driving beyond TNC.


Your correct. Geico's "hybrid" policy is actually a "low-mileage commercial policy", intended for part-time TNC drivers. If you exceed the number of weekly/monthly miles set by the underwriters then Geico will force you into their regular commercial policy.


----------



## Maven

New York State drivers (outside of NYC) are currently in a really bad and risky situation. Uber and Lyft just started there on June 29, a few weeks ago. The insurers have not yet caught up. Not a single insurer in NYS currently offers a ride share policy, rider, or endorsement.  Some part-time drivers are being forced onto more expensive commercial insurance or risk driving while chancing being dropped by their current insurer.

Most insurers will immediately cancel a personal policy if they discover you are doing ridesharing, even part-time. That's nationwide, not just NYS. Currently, only a single NYS insurer, Liberty Mutual allows ridesharing on a personal policy, but will not provide any coverage when online.

Too many new drivers do not have a ride share policy because nobody tells them how important it is. Both Uber and Lyft lie by omission, explaining what they offer without revealing the huge gaps in that coverage.  I estimate that over 90% of drivers that are aware of the issues do have some form of ride share policy, but not in New York State.


----------



## Telsa34

Here is what I got from Allstates web site they are working on a ride share and this states you are not covered if you are on the app which makes sense you are covered by uber and it states nothing about canceling your policy.


----------



## Maven

Telsa34 said:


> Here is what I got from Allstates web site they are working on a ride share and this states you are not covered if you are on the app which makes sense you are covered by uber and it states nothing about canceling your policy.


This statement alone would place Allstate in the same class as Liberty Mutual, okay to do ridehare, but we will not provide any coverage while you rideshare. However, you may be required to notify Allstate that you do rideshare, but if you're wrong about cancelling then you are SOL. I suggest caution. Allstate currently provides rideshare coverage in certain states according to this and I expect they are working on adding more states, but I do not see any indication of that in your PDF.

The link on the PDF appears to be reserved for insurance agency staff. Do you have any relationship with Allstate? If so, do you have any specific information on what new states (like NY or CT) are "in the pipeline" and when they may be announced?


----------



## Telsa34

Maven said:


> This statement alone would place Allstate in the same class as Liberty Mutual, okay to do ridehare, but we will not provide any coverage while you rideshare. However, you may be required to notify Allstate that you do rideshare, but if you're wrong about cancelling then you are SOL. I suggest caution. Allstate currently provides rideshare coverage in certain states according to this and I expect they are working on adding more states, but I do not see any indication of that in your PDF.
> 
> The link on the PDF appears to be reserved for insurance agency staff. Do you have any relationship with Allstate? If so, do you have any specific information on what new states (like NY or CT) are "in the pipeline" and when they may be announced?


Allstate does not have a ride share policy in Florida but they are working on it, I posted this to quell the misconception that they will cancel your policy if you drive for a TNC, as far as what they have in other states I am not aware of this.


----------



## Maven

Telsa34 said:


> Allstate does not have a ride share policy in Florida but they are working on it, I posted this to quell the misconception that they will cancel your policy if you drive for a TNC, as far as what they have in other states I am not aware of this.


Like other private insurers, Allstate's policies vary from state-to-state. Can you guarantee that there is no state in which Allstate will not cancel a personal policy or disqualify a claim if they discover that someone is doing rideshare without having disclosed that fact to Allstate?


----------



## Tequilasun52

I live in Miami Florida and was quoted $10,205 for a six month policy by Farmers which I suspect is a commercial policy however I was quoted $1,333 for a six month policy by StateFarm which is only $5.00 more from what I currently pay with a different insurance company without the TNC gap so I'm going with StateFarm. 
I don't understand why Farmers is going so high.


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrvr

I use USAA. They have ride gap insurance in a few states, and will eventually roll out in NY State. The rep just couldn't tell me when.

I have a good insurance policy through USAA. They know I intend to drive for Uber and have not said anything about it being a problem or that they would discontinue my coverage. I wonder if I should have them send me a letter to that effect, so that it cannot come back and bite me in the ass later.

Right now, in Upstate NY, there is NOTHING to be had, except for commercial.

It can be very confusing if you do not carefully read what they state on their website. If you visit Uber's site (add to the address - "/drive/insurance/") you will find what they state (mind the wording!) "While you're online with Uber before you accept a request, you are covered by our insurance policy for* your liability to a third party if you are in an accident when you're at fault.*" It covers your liabilities to third parties. It does not cover your injuries or vehicle.


----------



## LoveUber1

Which insurance do you all recommend to drive for both Uber and Lyft? I've been using Metromile to drive for just Uber. But I have to chance insurance companies to drive for Uber and Lyft. Metromile will not insure Lyft drivers.


----------



## Maven

mick511 said:


> How were they alerted?


Otherwise competitive Insurers commonly share information about drivers for the insurers mutual benefit.


mick511 said:


> Ok I have a fellow Uber driver that was in a rear end collision , someone rear ended him, was off app for bout 20 minutes going home! The person that hit him was 2x legal limit! They got arrested, now does my friend have to tell insurance company they work for rideshare if insurance asks? If they were off duty? If they don't disclose it how does insurance find out if you don't? If they weren't at fault??


Your friends insurer will only discover ridesharing is involved if told by your friend, any witnesses, the police report, or physical evidence of ridesharing inside the car. If the insurer finds out your friend does ridesharing (ever) and that is disallowed by their policy then it may be used as an excuse to deny the claim. Off-duty/offline may not matter. This is why some people move to an insurer that allows rideshare even if no coverage provided while ridesharing. If the insurer even suspects your friend does ridesharing (ever) then they may demand your friend produce a letter from Uber saying he is not a driver. If the insurer discovers fraud after paying the claim then they may sue for the return of the entire value of the claim plus court costs.

Your friend may "get away" by not disclosing ridesharing, if willing to accept the risks of engaging in fraud. It is more serious if asked by the insurer and then lying.


----------



## mick511

Maven said:


> Otherwise competitive Insurers commonly share information about drivers for the insurers mutual benefit.
> 
> Your friends insurer will only discover ridesharing is involved if told by your friend, any witnesses, the police report, or physical evidence of ridesharing inside the car. If the insurer finds out your friend does ridesharing (ever) and that is disallowed by their policy then it may be used as an excuse to deny the claim. Off-duty/offline may not matter. This is why some people move to an insurer that allows rideshare even if no coverage provided while ridesharing. If the insurer even suspects your friend does ridesharing (ever) then they may demand your friend produce a letter from Uber saying he is not a driver. If the insurer discovers fraud after paying the claim then they may sue for the return of the entire value of the claim plus court costs.
> 
> Your friend may "get away" by not disclosing ridesharing, if willing to accept the risks of engaging in fraud. It is more serious if asked by the insurer and then lying.


Who would want to rideshare with all these problems, from what I hear it's not worth it! I shall pass on the info to my friend! Thank for you response!


----------



## Guest

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> Most new drivers may not understand the huge amount of risk they are assuming because no one makes any effort to tell them. Read on and find out how to best protect yourself including what Uber, Lyft, and other app-based Transportation Network Companies (TNCs) neglected to tell you and what information is publicly available.
> 
> I am going to focus on the United States. Other countries have different, although similar laws. I am assuming that you already understand how automobile insurance protects you, your vehicle, your passengers, and other people/property that may be involved in an accident. Automobile insurance is also required by law in every state, although the requirements differ from state-to-state. TNCs require proof of insurance before they'll let you drive.
> 
> *Insufficient Auto Insurance that Uber, Lyft, and other TNCs provide*
> 
> TNCs are required by law in many states to provide insurance for drivers and passengers while online. Similar coverage for UberEats. Find out the specifics of each TNC that you drive for in your state. In general, there are 4 phases or periods defined in the image below.
> 
> 0: When Offline or the App is not running.
> 1: Online, Waiting for a request/ping
> 2: Driving to pickup
> 3: Driving to destination with passenger. Ends at drop-off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Note: Terrible reputations of insurance companies used by TNCs and gaps in coverage:*
> 
> Period 1: Minimum Liability, No Collision, No Comprehensive, No UM/UMI.
> Period 2 & 3: $1,000 deductible higher than chosen by most drivers. Lyft's is $2,500.
> Periods 1,2,3: No towing. No rental reimbursement, or other "extras".
> 
> *Danger/Risk for You*
> 
> Most new drivers continue using their current personal insurance policy. This often is their first major mistake. A few new drivers, who previously drove taxis and already have more expensive commercial insurance, are much better off.
> 
> Most auto insurance companies do not allow policy holders to work for any TNC, even part time. These insurance companies may immediately cancel your policy for this reason. If they even suspect you work for a TNC then they may immediately require proof that you do not. They may also deny a claim for this reason, leaving you to bear the entire cost.
> 
> The best course of action is to first determine the policy of your current insurer indirectly by contacting an independent insurance specializing in rideshare. If your current insurer does not allow rideshare there are several possible courses of action.
> 
> Transfer to an insurer that allows you to rideshare, but provides no coverage during these times, like Liberty Mutual. You depend on coverage provide by the TNCs.
> Transfer to an insurer that offers a TNC rider, endorsement, or hybrid policy, at an additional cost. Find out specifics which vary from insurer to insurer and state-to-state. These generally "fill in gaps" of TNC insurance, but have maximum mileage restrictions to qualify. (*Recommended - Table at bottom*)
> Get commercial insurance. The higher cost might be justifiable if you rideshare full-time or near full-time.
> Insurers may not yet offer all these options in areas recently opened to TNCs. A licensed insurance agent or independent agent familiar with rideshare should know the state-mandated minimum coverage.
> *Compare Prices*
> 
> You owe it to yourself to call multiple insurers. Insurance payments may be your biggest expense after gas. There can be a huge price difference between insurers, based on where you live (there may be a 50% price difference in an adjacent town) and the amount of coverage provided. Make them explain until you understand the differences.
> 
> *Procedure after an Accident*
> 
> Do not move either car unless they are in a dangerous location.
> If anyone (pedestrian or passenger in any vehicle) is injured then call 911 for an ambulance immediately.
> If there are any witnesses then get their names, phone #s, or other contact information.
> 
> Call a cop to the scene. Get cop's name, badge #, and how to get a copy of the police report. Cop will not know and generally not care if you are driving for a TNC at the time of the accident unless you (or passengers) mention it, they see the application running on your phone, or trade-dress on your car.
> Your insurer will care, but generally rely on the honesty of the policyholder to report accurately. Knowingly lying is fraud. In rare circumstances, your insurer may demand a letter from Uber that you are not working for them.
> Exchange information with other driver(s) including: name, address, phone or email, insurer, policy#
> Arrange for a tow, if necessary. The cop may provide assistance at a cost if you have no other option.
> While at the scene. Use the driver-App to report the accident and take pictures of damage.
> If you have passengers then make sure they can get to their original destination safely.
> *If Insurer Denies Your Claim*
> A look at your legal options.
> 
> If you made the claim yourself and the insurer denied the claim, you need to think about retaining a lawyer. There is nothing further that you can say to the adjuster. Most likely, the insurer denied your claim for one of two major reasons: 1) the adjuster truly believes that your claim has no merit, or 2) the insurer simply denied your claim in the hopes that you will give up.
> 
> If the adjuster believes that your claim has no merit, then no amount of talking to him/her is going to change the situation; the only thing that a lawyer can do is take your case out of the insurance pipeline and file a car accident lawsuit.
> 
> But sometimes adjusters will deny claims even though they know that the claim does have some merit. It should not be surprising to know that an insurer might sometimes deny a claim simply as a financial move. An insurance company is in business to make money for its stockholders, not for the benefit of people who file claims against it. An insurer looks at each claim from a profit and loss and risk perspective. If an insurer believes that denying a claim is the best financial move for it at that time, it will deny the claim. Insurers know that there is a certain percentage of people with otherwise valid claims who will not pursue the claim (i.e., hire a lawyer) if the claim is denied.
> 
> Either way, the reason that the insurer denied your claim is not significant to you. But if the insurer denied your claim just to push you around, it is possible that it will look more seriously at your claim if you are now represented by a lawyer.
> 
> *Insurer Denies Your Attorney's Claim*
> If you have a lawyer who put together a demand letter and sent it off to the insurer, and the insurer denied your lawyer's claim, now your only choice is to give up or file a lawsuit.
> 
> You might think, "How dare they deny my claim! We should file a lawsuit immediately." But you should be aware that insurance companies treat claims from lawyers with far more respect than they treat claims from unrepresented persons. They will not flatly deny claims from qualified lawyers for no good reason. They usually will make some offer, however low.
> 
> So, when lawyers have a claim summarily denied, they are going to think very hard about whether they have missed something. They will ask the adjuster why the claim was denied. They will try to prod the adjuster to disclose the evidence that the adjuster used to deny the claim. Unfortunately, adjusters rarely disclose the evidence against the plaintiff before the lawsuit, just like plaintiff's lawyers rarely disclose their evidence before they have to.
> 
> If the insurer denies your lawyer's claim, you can expect that your lawyer is going to ask you to come into the office and sit down for a brutally honest talk. Most lawyers are willing to file suit on tough cases, but they don't want to waste their time with a suit that has no chance of succeeding. They will want to review all of the evidence with you so that you can understand the odds against you.
> 
> If your lawyer is prepared to go forward with your case, he/she will usually send the insurer notice that he/she intends to file a claim under your state's Consumer Protection Act or Unfair Settlement Practices Act, if your state has such an act. That will give you additional leverage later on in the case, if it is determined that the insurer in fact denied your claim for no good reason.
> 
> *Table of Insurers (Obsolete, but somewhere to start)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This post provided by
> Maven
> 
> _Disclaimer: I do not receive any kind of compensation and I am not associated with any of the companies (other then my TNCs and my own insurer) mentioned above._


Thanks for explaining how uber insurance works and specifically what you need to know about Uber insurance...


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrvr

mick511 said:


> Who would want to rideshare with all these problems, from what I hear it's not worth it! I shall pass on the info to my friend! Thank for you response!


Someone with a vehicle, out of work and needing an income, that's who.


----------



## fwdmarch

As of yesterday, per my local agent, Allstate does not offer this Ride Share endorsements yet. Allstate is working with the NYS insurance board on getting approval. No indication of when it may be available was given.


----------



## Will.

From Upstate NY in Utica area, I’m still waiting for an auto insurance company that would cover tnc/ridesharing. I have been eligible to drive for Uber since June 26th and still haven’t started driving because of this!


----------



## grabby

Yesterday I picked up an Uber/Lyft driver and his Girlfriend/Wife, HE started a discussion about Uber/Lyft during which I asked him if he had a Rideshare Endorsment on his insurance policy, he said He** no, I ain't paying for that crap.
I mentioned he *may* get his insurance cancelled if there was an accident with a rider on board, and there may be worse consequences. Him and his Girlfriend/Wife then started an ugly argument with each other.

Result was I got a 1* rating for the trip haar


----------



## Uguy22

Regarding Geico in Illinois they are offering a commercial insurance but not a rideshare Insurance as an aggregate to your private car insurance to cover the part 1 not covered by the rideshare company. At the end the commercial is about twice the amount of you actual insurance premium. It works well for taxi drivers or full time rideshare drivers however it is unsustainable for a part time one.


----------



## 2Cents

call-a-cab said:


> An Uber/Lyft car can only operate maybe 84 hours, max, yet Farmers and Progressive charge an Uber driver the same rate as a Fleet Taxi, $600 - $700 per month. It doesn't take a complex actuarial calculator to see that an Uber car has 1/2 the risk of a Fleet Taxi . . . so, if a $300/month commercial policy was offered, we wouldn't have to worry about gaps and exclusions in any of the states.
> What say you to that?


1/2 the risk?
Where do you base this assumption from?
You're essentially offering the same services of a taxi minus an unarranged street hail.
Where are you basing this information from?
Are you assuming because the ride share companies are charging 80% less than the taxis companies in order to drive them out of business that somehow , some what that equates to less risk on your part being involved in an accident?

#fübrn


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

2Cents said:


> 1/2 the risk?
> Where do you base this assumption from?
> You're essentially offering the same services of a taxi minus an unarranged street hail.
> Where are you basing this information from?
> Are you assuming because the ride share companies are charging 80% less than the taxis companies in order to drive them out of business that somehow , some what that equates to less risk on your part being involved in an accident?
> 
> #fübrn


It's less risk for the insurance company because the risk gets put on uber while your online with uber.


----------



## tomabq

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's less risk for the insurance company because the risk gets put on uber while your online with uber.


You raise a good point. I've been told your only covered by uber when you are on the way to pick someone up or you actually have a passenger. You make it sound like uber is responsible even when your moving around as long as your logged on to receive new request. Which is it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

tomabq said:


> You raise a good point. I've been told your only covered by uber when you are on the way to pick someone up or you actually have a passenger. You make it sound like uber is responsible even when your moving around as long as your logged on to receive new request. Which is it?


Yes, to both.

Depends on the state and local laws.

In florida Uber is legally required to provide liability insurance ANYTIME you are LOGGED IN.

It varies from state to state.


----------



## tomabq

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yes, to both.
> 
> Depends on the state and local laws.
> 
> In florida Uber is legally required to provide liability insurance ANYTIME you are LOGGED IN.
> 
> It varies from state to state.


Where do you find this information?


----------



## semi-retired

Because of this thread. I got "gap" insurance on a new policy with USAA today because Progressive does not yet have ride share, TNC or gap insurance in Kansas. The cost was not bad for $56 a year ($4.67/month). Thank you for sharing this information. It made me do the research and get my backside covered.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

tomabq said:


> Where do you find this information?


I would start with "google" and type in what your looking for.

According to New mexico law,
https://www.nmlegis.gov/Sessions/16 Regular/final/HB0168.pdf

There's a whole lot of legal mumbo jumbo that I'm pretty sure i understand

Basically..

Uber is required to provide LIABILITY coverage anytime you are ONLINE in anyway shape or form.

Your insurer is NOT REQUIRED to provide coverage while you are ONLINE

YOU are legally required (As is uber if they are asked) to provide the exact times you were online for the 12 hour period before or after any accident.

So you NEED coverage that does the following, if you want your car to EVER GET FIXED/REPLACED IF YOU HAVE AN ACCIDENT WHILE UBERING

1. Collision/comprehensive insurance
2. Specifically allows you to ride share
3. Provides collision/comp coverage during period 1.

Not having ANY of the above will result in your car getting totaled and not having any coverage to fix or replace your car.

It's 100% LEGAL to operate without these options on your insurance,

However if anything happens there won't be anyone writing you a check to fix your car. It will be like you are operating on a Liabilty only insurance policy, which while completely legal leaves you hanging in the wind.


----------



## rahulone347

nice.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

fwdmarch said:


> As of yesterday, per my local agent, Allstate does not offer this Ride Share endorsements yet. Allstate is working with the NYS insurance board on getting approval. No indication of when it may be available was given.


I called an agent with allstate this week and...still nothing. Asked when, she said soon. I said gently I was told the same thing last summer and asked is she sure they'll ever have it. She said oh yes of course, but still, it's not here now.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Uber & Lyft Insurance 
Should the insurance company table below add PEMCO for WA and OR state rideshare insurance? (Pemco is a relatively Northwest company)
What's Mercury Insurance? We don't have that.



Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> *Table of Insurers (Obsolete, but somewhere to start)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


From the company: "*Does PEMCO cover me when I drive for a rideshare company?*
Not automatically, but you can add a rideshare endorsement for specific vehicles on your PEMCO policy. It protects you three ways when you're driving your car for a company like Uber or Lyft "


----------



## wagginwheels

socal_uberx said:


> I just grabbed a full TNC (both LYFT & UBER) policy in CA (after GEICO being alerted to the fact that I'd been scamming for 13 months). premium doubled w/ State Farm from $50 to $100, not too costly considering the flipside of being eff'd b/c I never told GEICO...


yeah . don't tell Geico


UberDriver512 said:


> OK I have a question here. I spoke to a Texas insurance broker. She said that my personal auto insurance may not cover me when I drive, but that Progressive just started writing personal auto insurance with a "ridesharing" endorsement. My insurance carrier is not listed on this thread. I called them and they said they would specifically exclude Uber/Lyft and the like.
> 
> I called Progressive and they said that they can write a personal insurance policy with a ridesharing endorsement, of course it will cost more money and I would have to agree to install their Snapshot device in my car as well.
> 
> I looked at my current insurance and it meets the new 2016 Texas insurance requirements for increased insurance coverage when driving for Uber. I have reviewed this thread, and from what it appears, even though my current insurance will deny coverage, Uber's insurance assumes coverage when the app is turned on and I am logged in as a driver (regardless of assignment, or no assignment).
> 
> So, assuming my current insurance company will deny coverage, and Uber's picks up where mine leaves off, am I ok currently?
> 
> What does the Progressive Insurance "ridesharing" endorsement add on? How much more would it cost versus getting a personal policy with the same car and same coverage through Progressive but without the ridesharing endorsement?
> 
> Trying to see what the raw cost difference is, and what their endorsement would actually cover. I don't see the need to buy Progressive's Insurance with the ridesharing endorsement if (1) it is not needed and (2) it is expensive.


initially honesty Isn't the best policy sometime. If your being far and not saying anything you don't need to..I would not.I had Geico, told them a worked very rarely with ride shares and they dropped me.. and if I cancel my driving accounts and sent proof they would think about reinstate me, no guarantee

any good local insurance agency near pensacola FL?


----------



## tomabq

wagginwheels said:


> yeah . don't tell Geico
> 
> initially honesty Isn't the best policy sometime. If your being far and not saying anything you don't need to..I would not.I had Geico, told them a worked very rarely with ride shares and they dropped me.. and if I cancel my driving accounts and sent proof they would think about reinstate me, no guarantee
> 
> any good local insurance agency near pensacola FL?


There seems to be some confusion on this topic. I do not have the answers however I just signed up with Geico through their commercial side of the company that covers ride share. I read here that USAA had policies for ride share that someone here posted, he said it only cost him $35 a month extra. When I inquired I was told that they don't cover ride share and that one can drive Uber and lyft however they only cover us up to the point that we except a ride at that point we are no longer covered.

The problem is that from what I've read Lyft covers us from the moment we except a ride however uber doesn't cover us until you actually pick up the passenger. Can anyone show me where I'm wrong here. Thanks


----------



## fwdmarch

tomabq said:


> There seems to be some confusion on this topic. I do not have the answers however I just signed up with Geico through their commercial side of the company that covers ride share. I read here that USAA had policies for ride share that someone here posted, he said it only cost him $35 a month extra. When I inquired I was told that they don't cover ride share and that one can drive Uber and lyft however they only cover us up to the point that we except a ride at that point we are no longer covered.
> 
> The problem is that from what I've read Lyft covers us from the moment we except a ride however uber doesn't cover us until you actually pick up the passenger. Can anyone show me where I'm wrong here. Thanks


Read the information directly from the UBER site . The largest impact s probably the lack of comprehensive/collision coverage during phase 1 followed by the high deductible for phases 2&3. The liability coverage is woefully lacking too. I carry at least 3X what uber covers on my personal policy. In NY no insurance carrier has gap insurance approved through the state insurance board yet. The only way to get full coveage is with a commercial policy which is very expensive especially if you are a part time driver.


----------



## tomabq

fwdmarch said:


> Read the information directly from the UBER site . The largest impact s probably the lack of comprehensive/collision coverage during phase 1 followed by the high deductible for phases 2&3. The liability coverage is woefully lacking too. I carry at least 3X what uber covers on my personal policy. In NY no insurance carrier has gap insurance approved through the state insurance board yet. The only way to get full coveage is with a commercial policy which is very expensive especially if you are a part time driver.


I have commercial insurance with Geico, just purchased a new prius on Tuesday. 
Don't know if they are offering commercial in all states but they do in Albuquerque. I'm paying $2,002 a year for full coverage with$1,000 deductible.


----------



## JLKC

Wished I had seen this before 2 weeks ago. I just got majorly screwed both by my insurance, the insurance co the other driver has and Uber insurance. Finger pointing and denials right and left and I'm stuck with damages and no resolution. An other Uber driver rear ended my car. And because the app was on, but not online, no one will cover it. :-(


----------



## BigJohn

JLKC said:


> Wished I had seen this before 2 weeks ago. I just got majorly screwed both by my insurance, the insurance co the other driver has and Uber insurance. Finger pointing and denials right and left and I'm stuck with damages and no resolution. An other Uber driver rear ended my car. And because the app was on, but not online, no one will cover it. :-(


There are 3 types of people doing rideshare service:

a) Those that believe they are fine and do not need any additional insurance.
b) Those that follow the rules, read their insurance policies and get the required insurance.
c) Those that learn that they have too little too late.

Those in group A are the ones that ensure Uber rates paid to drivers will remain cheap. They are the ones that will complain about this passenger and that passenger and this Uber scam and that Uber scam. Yet they are the ones not following rules and regulations. They are also the ones that will hopefully find themselves in group C some day.

Those in group C I find it very hard to have any sympathy for, for all they have to do is read their insurance policy. They could also do some quick searching on a forum such as this for answers.


----------



## Drivincrazy

In Las Vegas, with Farmers I pay $180 per month...includes higher limits...50k, 100k and 25k. I also get condo/homeowners insurance which is worth about $19 a month. The rate would be higher if I declined the condo insurance because of multiple things covered...it's like free condo insurance. 
I've driven nearly 6,000 rides now. Many of them without ride share endorsement...I've seen too many wrecks in LV...you get peace of mind too. I don't know what part timers should do...maybe, not drive? The heavier the traffic, the more risk...I try to avoid it as much as possible, but still find myself in high risk environment frequently. Uber and Lyft should upgrade driver coverage on their own volition so part timers are covered adequately. 
Good luck part timers if you opt to pay for RE because it will take around 10 to 20 rides a month just to pay insurance.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman

I'm still confused about the Uber insurance thing. I started working with Uber three weeks ago and currently have State Farm Insurance. I am licenseed in New Jersey. I also have the additional coverage from Uber. State Farm said they do not cover ride share. I have called around for quotes and they don't really have the coverage I want for a significantly higher amount of money. I am quite confused if I am covered in case of an accident, or if I need more coverage, and how to obtain said coverage for a reasonable amount of money. 

I have read some forums and have done some googling and I am still confused since I really have no affordable option that would give me additional coverage for the "just in case/overlap" type scenario. 

I am grateful for additional clarity on this quite confusing subject!


----------



## BigJohn

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I'm still confused about the Uber insurance thing.


Don't worry, we will get you through this.

The issue is that your personal auto insurance policy has language in it that specifically excludes any use of that covered car for commercial purposes, which include ride share for pay. What will then happen WHEN not IF your personal auto insurance company finds out that you have used that car for commercial purposes (Uber/Lyft) they will cancel the policy and deny any claim, legally and rightfully so.

What you need to find is an insurance provider that will add a rideshare rider onto the policy. State Farm does not do this. You will need to find a new personal auto insurance company that does.

You are not looking for RideShare insurance (a full blown commercial policy for transporting passangers), you are looking for personal auto insurance with a rideshare rider or addeum.

Now, technically right this second, when you do Uber or Lyft you will be covered. However, when your personal auto insurance company finds out and cancels your personal auto insurance policy, you will no longer be able to do Uber or Lyft since you will no longer have a base insurance policy.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman

Thank you for the reply. I think I understand what I need to do. It's not that I need more coverage, it's that State Farm will drop me since I am violating the terms of my contract. Allstate and Liberty Mutual are about $50 more a month, which is acceptable to me. It's still a big leap. I have been insured through State Farm for most of my driving life and I do trust them. I rather not have to switch. Also, I have an accident on my record that State Farm forgave but the new insurance companies obviously will not, which is why it's so much higher. Plymouth Rock was significantly higher, about $450 a month but was not offering any additional coverage. 

(I disputed the accident. I was traveling down the road I live on and a huge work truck was idling on the side of the road decided to pull out and side swipe me causing significant damage. State Farm found the other driver at fault but it is still showing up as my fault accident when the other insurance companies ran my info.)


----------



## BigJohn

Angela Cheeseman said:


> (I disputed the accident. I was traveling down the road I live on and a huge work truck was idling on the side of the road decided to pull out and side swipe me causing significant damage. State Farm found the other driver at fault but it is still showing up as my fault accident when the other insurance companies ran my info.)


Your driving record only shows that you were involved in a reported accident, it does not list any fault. Any new insurance company you go with you will need to list and explain what happened and if you have any documentation which shows that the other party was found at fault, give a copy of that to the new insurance company and they should not ding you for it.

The higher amount is the rideshare rider cost.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman

Thank you again. I do have documentation of the accident! Maybe that will help. I live with my mom and I think they pulled up a ticket of hers for running a stop sign, which I def did not do. One of the insurance companies said my insurance score is 11, with worst being 16. I also have bad credit, which thanks to Uber and tax return I have been really working on.

I'm okay with the extra 50 a month, I just thought that there was some option for additional coverage for the gray areas. I really don't want to switch insurance companies, another thing that could just be all in my head.

Do you think I can drive for Uber/Lyft for a few more days before I make the change? Stupid question, because I should just make the leap and switch to Allstate before I drive for Uber/Lyft, but I kinda wanted a couple of days to contemplate my decision and make money for the down payment. I guess it's more of an anxiety issue (which is why I'm so grateful for the talk thru). I'm so afraid of making the wrong decision and ending up in a bad predicament. I gather State Farm dropping me would be worst case scenario or me goodness forbid getting in an accident in the meantime.

I must say working for Uber has given me financial freedom like I have never experienced in all my years. I have always been a hard worker and always lived paycheck to paycheck. It really feels great to be able to pay all of my bills, have money left over, and be able to make more money immediately.


----------



## BigJohn

Sure you could drive for them for a few days.

Of course, if you get into an accident during that time and worst case scenario your existing insurance cancles and denies the claim you could be out a few hundred grand. But hey, it is only money, right?


----------



## Angela Cheeseman

Okay, so I called Allstate to make the switch but they advised me to call State Farm for some paperwork and I actually talked to the State Farm agent (not the secretary) and he changed my use to business, which means I'm covered for Uber and not violating any commercial use clause.

Thank you again for the information and the hand-holding! Now to get myself prepared to deal with customers again  I needed a break! Spring (winter) storm customers can be the w.o.r.s.t.


----------



## BigJohn

One last bit of advice: DO NOT TRUST what the agent says. You need to carefully read the actual policy and make sure it allows for commercial use. This has already been proven by some others, Agent said no problem, policy said no way.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman

I have a meeting with him on Wednesday. I will make sure to go over the policy with him and read up on it myself. 

Thank you again. I'm so not good with the legal stuff which adds to the anxiety. I'm so afraid of doing the wrong thing!


----------



## Djuan

LoveUber1 said:


> Which insurance do you all recommend to drive for both Uber and Lyft? I've been using Metromile to drive for just Uber. But I have to chance insurance companies to drive for Uber and Lyft. Metromile will not insure Lyft drivers.


I was in accident last week the insurance of lyft is horrible be careful all of you especially when u encounterd an accident in lyft they will no t gonna help u they always say to you they don't have access in their insurance the YORK insurance .YORK is the worst insurance company in U.S.A i'm gonna give u an example i email them march 19 and call them at the same day until after 7 days i call them and my adjuster finally answer the call but the thin is they don't have specific answer to my question next time i will not gonna drive again to lyft i like lyft but the thing is if the driver needs help for sure thay will gonna let u fall in the sky with out parachutte!!


----------



## mlenk

Does State Farm rideshare policies vary by state? I am with State Farm here in Vegas and for an extra 40 bucks per month i have a rideshare addon to my policy.


----------



## Nu1

mjk1210 said:


> Illinois now has Geico commercial as an option for coverage. I just did a quote and signed up today. Wasn't willing to risk driving until I got that taken care of. Best part is that I didn't have to put all my autos and home policy with them. They don't offer a loan payoff option so I didn't want to switch my wife's newer car and Erie required everything or nothing. My uber car is a 2006 accord so most of the depreciation has occurred already even though I have a loan I won't lose as much if something happens. Progressive simply doesn't offer ride-sharing coverage in IL yet so Accord is with Geico and other cars and home still with progressive. Drive save out there


How much do you pay for your rideshare geico ins? I have geico but didn't switch yet for rideshare....


----------



## EmilySmith

Your information is just excellent and thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Nancy Rabbitt

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I'm still confused about the Uber insurance thing. I started working with Uber three weeks ago and currently have State Farm Insurance. I am licenseed in New Jersey. I also have the additional coverage from Uber. State Farm said they do not cover ride share. I have called around for quotes and they don't really have the coverage I want for a significantly higher amount of money. I am quite confused if I am covered in case of an accident, or if I need more coverage, and how to obtain said coverage for a reasonable amount of money.
> 
> I have read some forums and have done some googling and I am still confused since I really have no affordable option that would give me additional coverage for the "just in case/overlap" type scenario.
> 
> I am grateful for additional clarity on this quite confusing subject!


I have good coverage at a reasonable price with Liberty Mutual.


Djuan said:


> I was in accident last week the insurance of lyft is horrible be careful all of you especially when u encounterd an accident in lyft they will no t gonna help u they always say to you they don't have access in their insurance the YORK insurance .YORK is the worst insurance company in U.S.A i'm gonna give u an example i email them march 19 and call them at the same day until after 7 days i call them and my adjuster finally answer the call but the thin is they don't have specific answer to my question next time i will not gonna drive again to lyft i like lyft but the thing is if the driver needs help for sure thay will gonna let u fall in the sky with out parachutte!!


The insurance of Uber...the same. Go read the reviews of James River who insures Uber drivers at least in So. Cal. It ought to be very worrisome for anyone driving Uber or Lyft.


----------



## 47altair47

Who wants a new video about the attack on the Russian driver in New York?


----------



## Lee239

So for the portion where the app is on after a ride or before the next ping is only covered for liability and does your own policy have to get involved in it, I know it says is will cover you to a higher amount if you have a state minimum below their amount. but if something happens with the app on and no ping or rider that means you would have to use you own collision coverage if you have it and can your insurer deny you?

Also I worked before this new coverage took hold in Florida, do you have to opt in and pay more to be covered for all 3 periods?


----------



## Christinebitg

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> Most lawyers are willing to file suit on tough cases, but they don't want to waste their time with a suit that has no chance of succeeding.


And they aren't interested in filing suit in situations where you recover less than the cost of their services.

Christine


----------



## Stav53

So, whats the status of the ride share insurance "add-on" in Florida? I did a quick google search but nothing meaningful came up. Just ads from Insurance companies. I'm with Allstate for years w/o any accident. I don't want to call up my agent and ask him this question, leaving my foot print behind me.
So if any floridian driver has found something useful, do you mind to share?
Thanks.

Also,
I have an Umbrella Insurance with Allstate. would that be of any help if I get in trouble during Ubering?

BTW, many thanks to Big John and all the other members here for the extensive contribution to this very important issue. All of us learned a lot from his explanations

This is what I found on Allstate website, should I trust them and call?


----------



## BigJohn

Stav53 said:


> This is what I found on Allstate website, should I trust them and call?


Yes, from that screen shot it appears that they offer the rideshare rider onto a personal auto insurance policy.


----------



## Stav53

Just found this by visiting my Uber driver app/ insurance . It clearly states " .... as long as you maintain auto insurance that includes collision ...".
It seems to imply that if , for any reason your personal insurance company drops your coverage for any reason we are not covered by Uber here in FL.

Do I translate that correctly?
Now how your personal insurance company would know? Well, during an incident where police and/adjusters are involved things can become quickly complicated to say the least. Remember, if law enforcement is involved in case if incident they would ask for id and proof of coverage. They (LEO) are used to the credit card format proof of insurance and they may insist to see our personal insurance proof of coverage as well. And here is the link that breaks the deal.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## BigJohn

Stav53 said:


> Just found this by visiting my Uber driver app/ insurance . It clearly states " .... as long as you maintain auto insurance that includes collision ...".
> It seems to imply that if , for any reason your personal insurance company drops your coverage for any reason we are not covered by Uber here in FL.
> 
> Do I translate that correctly?


Yes, but with a clarification: Yes if for what ever reason you do not have a personal auto insurance policy in force at the time of the accident, Uber's insurance provider can and will deny any comp/collision coverage to YOU, including your vehicle. They will still cover liabilities to 3rd parties and any passengers if appropriate.


----------



## Stav53

Talked to my Allstate agent about rideshare rider add-on in West Palm Beach ,FL.

He quoted me $36/6 months for the endorsement. Not too bad I think.
I'll take it for the peace of mind.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

BigJohn said:


> Yes, but with a clarification: Yes if for what ever reason you do not have a personal auto insurance policy in force at the time of the accident, Uber's insurance provider can and will deny any comp/collision coverage to YOU, including your vehicle. They will still cover liabilities to 3rd parties and any passengers if appropriate.


all it states is that you had to have it in force....whether or not your personal insurance will cover the claim is irrelevant since they are not going to be covering the claim to begin with...uber and lyft will and are normally required to be primary unless you have actual rideshare coverage


----------



## BigJohn

uberdriverfornow said:


> all it states is that you had to have it in force....whether or not your personal insurance will cover the claim is irrelevant...


Um, ah, yeah, gee, that is what I said.


----------



## 142605

Stav53 said:


> Talked to my Allstate agent about rideshare rider add-on in West Palm Beach ,FL.
> 
> He quoted me $36/6 months for the endorsement. Not too bad I think.
> I'll take it for the peace of mind.


From what I understand, all it gives you is that it pays the difference between your deductible and the Uber/Lyft deductible but you're still stuck with the Uber/Lyft coverage.

So let's say you hit someone while Ubering. They'll fix your car for your $500 deductible instead of $1000/$2500. But if your Allstate policy had rental car coverage, you won't get that, you'll ONLY get what Uber/Lyft had.


----------



## Stav53

Authority said:


> From what I understand, all it gives you is that it pays the difference between your deductible and the Uber/Lyft deductible but you're still stuck with the Uber/Lyft coverage.
> 
> So let's say you hit someone while Ubering. They'll fix your car for your $500 deductible instead of $1000/$2500. But if your Allstate policy had rental car coverage, you won't get that, you'll ONLY get what Uber/Lyft had.


If you don't have the endorsement you will be dropped by your personal insurance and because of that you will not be covered by Uber insurance because you don't have personal insurance. Per TOS.
Read the thread 'Insurance ' in this forum and specifically comments by author Big-John


----------



## 142605

Stav53 said:


> If you don't have the endorsement you will be dropped by your personal insurance and because of that you will not be covered by Uber insurance because you don't have personal insurance. Per TOS.
> Read the thread 'Insurance ' in this forum and specifically comments by author Big-John


That's a little misleading. If you get in an accident without the endorsement and your carrier decides to drop you (and not all will) it's not retroactive, so you'd still be covered for that accident by the TNC's carrier for that accident.

That said, drivers should obviously have at _least_ a ridshare endorsement/rider and preferably a hybrid or commercial policy.


----------



## BigJohn

Authority said:


> That's a little misleading. If you get in an accident without the endorsement and your carrier decides to drop you (and not all will) it's not retroactive, so you'd still be covered for that accident by the TNC's carrier for that accident.


No that is misleading, partially. For liability to other parties including any passenger, yes the TNC insurance will provide coverage no matter what. But if you are at fault and do not have the rideshare rider, your personal auto insurance company can and will cancel the policy retroactive to the last day before it can be proven that you were using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes. The accident covered under the TNC insurance serves as proof of commercial usage of the covered vehicle for that day.

For example, if you are in the middle of doing an Uber rider on Tuesday evening and cause an accident, your personal auto insurance company can and may retroactively cancel that personal auto insurance effective 12:01 AM Tuesday. Therefore, since the TNC collision coverage to your vehicle is specifically dependent upon you having a valid personal auto insurance policy in force at the time of the accident, the TNC insurance provider will thereby deny covering your vehicle for the damage you caused under collision protection since at the time of the accident you no longer had a personal auto insurance policy in force.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

BigJohn said:


> your personal auto insurance company can and will cancel the policy retroactive to the last day before it can be proven that you were using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes.


I would love to see your proof on this. The only time they can cancel retroactively is due to initial rejection of payment....eg. intial eft payment bounces, and this is only because you never had coverage in the first place since you never paid for it.

Otherwise, they must give you notice of cancellation.

You are mistaking denying coverage for retroactive cancellation. Even Geico, the worst offender in terms of insurance cancellations gives you notice to prove you were no longer driving for a rideshare company before they cancel you. But they can't retroactively cancel your policy.


----------



## BigJohn

uberdriverfornow said:


> I would love to see your proof on this. The only time they can cancel retroactively is due to initial rejection of payment....eg. intial eft payment bounces, and this is only because you never had coverage in the first place since you never paid for it.
> 
> Otherwise, they must give you notice of cancellation.
> 
> You are mistaking denying coverage for retroactive cancellation. Even Geico, the worst offender in terms of insurance cancellations gives you notice to prove you were no longer driving for a rideshare company before they cancel you. But they can't retroactively cancel your policy.


Proof is in the language of the policy. If the policy has language such as (paraphrasing) "you are in violation of the terms of this policy if you use the vehicle for commercial purposes" which almost ALL personal auto insurance policies have, then you can read further to the section of the policy where it talks about what happens when a violation of the policy occurs, which includes things such as making false statements, which then allow the policy to be cancelled retroactively for just cause.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

BigJohn said:


> Proof is in the language of the policy. If the policy has language such as (paraphrasing) "you are in violation of the terms of this policy if you use the vehicle for commercial purposes" which almost ALL personal auto insurance policies have, then you can read further to the section of the policy where it talks about what happens when a violation of the policy occurs, which includes things such as making false statements, which then allow the policy to be cancelled retroactively for just cause.


You specifically stated they will cancel retroactively. That is a big statement to make without any actual proof. They can deny a claim for coverage but they can not retroactively cancel an insurance contract because someone was using their car for rideshare.

And the clause you refer to is for "livery". They do include clauses that will deny coverage in the event an accident occurs during "livery".


----------



## BigJohn

uberdriverfornow said:


> You specifically stated they will cancel retroactively. That is a big statement to make without any actual proof. They can deny a claim for coverage but they can not retroactively cancel an insurance contract because someone was using their car for rideshare.
> 
> And the clause you refer to is for "livery". They do include clauses that will deny coverage in the event an accident occurs during "livery".


Obviously you are not from the US. And yes it states such a statement in the policy for AAA, as well as for State Farm. I know first hand of a case where that exactly happened.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

BigJohn said:


> Obviously you are not from the US. And yes it states such a statement in the policy for AAA, as well as for State Farm. I know first hand of a case where that exactly happened.


I live in the SF Bay Area and that is irrelevant. Either show proof or admit you lied.

this is a standard livery exclusion, as taken from my Progressive contract...



> EXCLUSIONS-READ THE FOLLOWING EXCLUSIONS CAREFULLY. IF AN EXCLUSION APPLIES, COVERAGE WILL NOT BE AFFORDED UNDER THIS PART I. Coverage under this Part I, including our duty to defend, will not apply to any insured person for: 1. bodily injury or property damage arising out of the ownership, maintenance or use of any vehicle or trailer while being used: a. to carry persons or property for compensation or a fee; b. for retail or wholesale delivery, including, but not limited to, the pickup, transport or delivery of magazines, newspapers, mail or food; or c. for ride-sharing activity. This exclusion does not apply to to shared-expense car pools;


----------



## islanddriver

Every state has there own insurance rules or laws. What an insurance policy says in one state is not always the same in another state even if it is the same company. In nys rideshare is not the same as for taxi or commercial. It has it's own class which is tnc. And you can't be cancelled retro. So my advice is ask these questions from you state insurance


----------



## BigJohn

uberdriverfornow said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area and that is irrelevant. Either show proof or admit you lied.
> 
> this is a standard livery exclusion, as taken from my Progressive contract...


Sorry, that is not the entire personal auto insurance policy contract. I know for a fact that both State Farm and AAA personal auto insurance policies contain language further on that state (paraphrasing) the policy can be retroactively canceled to the day prior to a day in which it can be proven the vehicle was used for commercial purposes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

BigJohn said:


> Sorry, that is not the entire personal auto insurance policy contract.


No shit, Sherlock. Nobody said it was. The fact that most, if not all, personal insurance contracts have a livery exclusion means that they will simply deny coverage for that particular event, not be able to retroactively cancel a policy. If they could simply cancel a contract as a result, then they wouldn't need a particular exclusion. They would simply have a clause that retroactively cancels the entire contract, but they don't. Furthermore, cancelling a contract forgoes the premium as well and I don't think many insurance companies want to have to give back premiums.



BigJohn said:


> I know for a fact that both State Farm and AAA personal auto insurance policies contain language further on that state (paraphrasing) the policy can be retroactively canceled to the day prior to a day in which it can be proven the vehicle was used for commercial purposes.


What you are referring to is if someone makes a material admisssion with regards to their driving record and such when they take out a policy. Simply driving commercially doesn't fall under that category. Again, they will simply deny coverage for such an event.


----------



## islanddriver

I know in nys Uber and Lyft do not fall under commercial it is tnc different insurance rules .in nys all insurance company's are exempt from Uber and lyft they have the right to ask both you and your rideshare company if you were on line 12 hours before and 12 hours after your accedent and the rideshare company has to tell them.. so please if you are going to make statements about insurance stat your state cause all 50 have different laws. That's why some states have rideshare insurance and some dontd


----------



## BigJohn

uberdriverfornow said:


> No shit, Sherlock. Nobody said it was. The fact that most, if not all, personal insurance contracts have a livery exclusion means that they will simply deny coverage for that particular event, not be able to retroactively cancel a policy. If they could simply cancel a contract as a result, then they wouldn't need a particular exclusion. They would simply have a clause that retroactively cancels the entire contract, but they don't. Furthermore, cancelling a contract forgoes the premium as well and I don't think many insurance companies want to have to give back premiums.
> 
> What you are referring to is if someone makes a material admisssion with regards to their driving record and such when they take out a policy. Simply driving commercially doesn't fall under that category. Again, they will simply deny coverage for such an event.


Sadly, as I have clearly pointed out in another thread, you are not accepting reality.

For everyone's benefit on this thread, here is the clause contained in each and every personal auto insurance policy written by the Interinsurance Exchange of the Automobile Club.

So IF you are using the vehicle for commercial purposes (rideshare) and you have not disclosed that to the insurance company, you are in violation of the terms of the policy and as clearly stated, the entire policy can be cancelled RETROACTIVLY, and in this case back to the inception of the policy.


----------



## islanddriver

I don't see anything like that in my nys policy


----------



## uberdriverfornow

BigJohn said:


> Sadly, as I have clearly pointed out in another thread, you are not accepting reality.
> 
> For everyone's benefit on this thread, here is the clause contained in each and every personal auto insurance policy written by the Interinsurance Exchange of the Automobile Club.
> 
> So IF you are using the vehicle for commercial purposes (rideshare) and you have not disclosed that to the insurance company, you are in violation of the terms of the policy and as clearly stated, the entire policy can be cancelled RETROACTIVLY, and in this case back to the inception of the policy.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/usaa-rideshare-coverage-a-joke.292870/page-2#post-4467815

Case closed. Thanks for playing and have a nice day.


----------



## 142605

Uber & Lyft Insurance said:


> *Agents*
> 
> London - Inshur - http://bit.ly/inshurLondon inshurWhiz
> 
> California - SafeButler - https://safebutler.com/uber/?ck=up01 - Compare price and more TaroTeaFan
> 
> New Jersey - Young Alfred - https://youngalfred.com/get-started - 215.586.5055 - [email protected]
> 
> New York - https://www.inshur.com inshurWhiz
> 
> Ohio - Cleveland/Akron - Erie - Brad Sussman - (Erie sponsorship ended) BradSussmanInsurance
> 
> Pennsylvania - Young Alfred - https://youngalfred.com/get-started - 215.586.5055 - [email protected]
> 
> Washington DC, Maryland, Virginia - Erie - Jim O'Brien - 703-838-9624 Jim O'Brien
> 
> To represent your insurance services on our forums please contact [email protected]
> 
> -----
> 
> Most new drivers may not understand the huge amount of risk they are assuming because no one makes any effort to tell them. Read on and find out how to best protect yourself including what Uber, Lyft, and other app-based Transportation Network Companies (TNCs) neglected to tell you and what information is publicly available.
> 
> I am going to focus on the United States. Other countries have different, although similar laws. I am assuming that you already understand how automobile insurance protects you, your vehicle, your passengers, and other people/property that may be involved in an accident. Automobile insurance is also required by law in every state, although the requirements differ from state-to-state. TNCs require proof of insurance before they'll let you drive.
> 
> *Insufficient Auto Insurance that Uber, Lyft, and other TNCs provide*
> 
> TNCs are required by law in many states to provide insurance for drivers and passengers while online. Similar coverage for UberEats. Find out the specifics of each TNC that you drive for in your state. In general, there are 4 phases or periods defined in the image below.
> 
> 0: When Offline or the App is not running.
> 1: Online, Waiting for a request/ping
> 2: Driving to pickup
> 3: Driving to destination with passenger. Ends at drop-off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Terrible reputations of insurance companies used by TNCs and gaps in coverage:*
> 
> Period 1: Minimum Liability, No Collision, No Comprehensive, No UM/UMI.
> Period 2 & 3: $1,000 deductible higher than chosen by most drivers. Lyft's is $2,500.
> Periods 1,2,3: No towing. No rental reimbursement, or other "extras".
> 
> *Danger/Risk for You*
> 
> Most new drivers continue using their current personal insurance policy. This often is their first major mistake. A few new drivers, who previously drove taxis and already have more expensive commercial insurance, are much better off.
> 
> Most auto insurance companies do not allow policy holders to work for any TNC, even part time. These insurance companies may immediately cancel your policy for this reason. If they even suspect you work for a TNC then they may immediately require proof that you do not. They may also deny a claim for this reason, leaving you to bear the entire cost.
> 
> The best course of action is to first determine the policy of your current insurer indirectly by contacting an independent insurance specializing in rideshare. If your current insurer does not allow rideshare there are several possible courses of action.
> 
> Transfer to an insurer that allows you to rideshare, but provides no coverage during these times, like Liberty Mutual. You depend on coverage provide by the TNCs.
> Transfer to an insurer that offers a TNC rider, endorsement, or hybrid policy, at an additional cost. Find out specifics which vary from insurer to insurer and state-to-state. These generally "fill in gaps" of TNC insurance, but have maximum mileage restrictions to qualify. (*Recommended - Table at bottom*)
> Get commercial insurance. The higher cost might be justifiable if you rideshare full-time or near full-time.
> Insurers may not yet offer all these options in areas recently opened to TNCs. A licensed insurance agent or independent agent familiar with rideshare should know the state-mandated minimum coverage.
> *Compare Prices*
> 
> You owe it to yourself to call multiple insurers. Insurance payments may be your biggest expense after gas. There can be a huge price difference between insurers, based on where you live (there may be a 50% price difference in an adjacent town) and the amount of coverage provided. Have them explain all the details.
> 
> *Procedure after an Accident*
> 
> Do not move either car unless they are in a dangerous location.
> If anyone (pedestrian or passenger in any vehicle) is injured then call 911 for an ambulance immediately.
> If there are any witnesses then get their names, phone #s, or other contact information.
> Call a cop to the scene. Get cop's name, badge #, and how to get a copy of the police report. Cop will not know and generally not care if you are driving for a TNC at the time of the accident unless you (or passengers) mention it, they see the application running on your phone, or trade-dress on your car.
> Your insurer will care, but generally rely on the honesty of the policyholder to report accurately. Knowingly lying is fraud. In rare circumstances, your insurer may demand a letter from Uber that you are not working for them.
> Exchange information with other driver(s) including: name, address, phone or email, insurer, policy#
> Arrange for a tow, if necessary. The cop may provide assistance at a cost if you have no other option.
> While at the scene. Use the driver-App to report the accident and take pictures of damage.
> If you have passengers then make sure they can get to their original destination safely.


In California, cops won't come to accidents unless there's property damage or injury.


----------



## Jack_onthewheel

Thank you! This is incredibly helpful!


----------



## McFlyHigh

Word is here Uber has been contacting drivers insurance carriers to ensure they have either Rideshare Endorsements or Commercial Policies in place.

As the market is highly over saturated with drivers they are using this as grounds to dismiss drivers who have not been abiding by their vicinities laws regarding insurance and TNC work.


----------



## islanddriver

McFlyHigh said:


> Word is here Uber has been contacting drivers insurance carriers to ensure they have either Rideshare Endorsements or Commercial Policies in place.
> 
> As the market is highly over saturated with drivers they are using this as grounds to dismiss drivers who have not been abiding by their vicinities laws regarding insurance and TNC work.


Show us some prof of this


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

McFlyHigh said:


> Word is here Uber has been contacting drivers insurance carriers to ensure they have either Rideshare Endorsements or Commercial Policies in place.


If true, I'm golden.


----------



## McFlyHigh

BigJohn said:


> Sadly, as I have clearly pointed out in another thread, you are not accepting reality.
> 
> For everyone's benefit on this thread, here is the clause contained in each and every personal auto insurance policy written by the Interinsurance Exchange of the Automobile Club.
> 
> So IF you are using the vehicle for commercial purposes (rideshare) and you have not disclosed that to the insurance company, you are in violation of the terms of the policy and as clearly stated, the entire policy can be cancelled RETROACTIVLY, and in this case back to the inception of the policy.


Not only will your policy be cancelled retroactively, you can and likely will be held liable for damages and and injuries.

It opens up a TERRIBLE Pandora's Box of problems.

If you are in an accident during an actual ride- Yes Uber's Insurance Covers You: To CERTAIN limits.

The FIRST thing they do is call your insurer to verify and inform them of the incident.

When they find out you DONT have the commercial policy attached you WILL be dropped.

From Uber... AND your insurer.

You'll likely also be what's termed uninsurable moving forward. Good luck getting a new policy ANYWHERE once you're on the Insurance Industry's Black List.

Yes it exists.

Seriously playing with major fire not adding the endorsement to your policy.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Allstate has a rider for Uber and Lyft and Uber eats but they don't cover DoorDash for some reason.
Progressive has a rider for rideshare and food deliver including doordash but its not cheap but they cost less than Allstate.


----------



## Jenga

McFlyHigh said:


> Not only will your policy be cancelled retroactively, you can and likely will be held liable for damages and and injuries.
> 
> It opens up a TERRIBLE Pandora's Box of problems.
> 
> If you are in an accident during an actual ride- Yes Uber's Insurance Covers You: To CERTAIN limits.
> 
> The FIRST thing they do is call your insurer to verify and inform them of the incident.
> 
> When they find out you DONT have the commercial policy attached you WILL be dropped.
> 
> From Uber... AND your insurer.
> 
> You'll likely also be what's termed uninsurable moving forward. Good luck getting a new policy ANYWHERE once you're on the Insurance Industry's Black List.
> 
> Yes it exists.
> 
> Seriously playing with major fire not adding the endorsement to your policy.


Definitely not true that Uber will call your insurance carrier. Didn't in my case and I didn't even have rideshare insurance. My insurance co did drop me, but Uber did not. And black list is BS also, as I immediately got insurance with another carrier.


----------

